# Suche mechanische Tastertur



## pc boy (24. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,

Nach vielen Hinweisen habe ich mich nun dazu entschlossen, als neue Tastertur keine normale Gaming Tastertur (G15, G19...)
zu nehmen. Sondern mir etwas mechanisches anzuschaffen. Jedoch gibt es da einfach zu viel.
Und ich habe leider überhaupt gar keine Ahnunh, welche ich nehmen soll.
In meiner derzeitigen Auswahl stehen:

1.) Zowie Celeritas pro Gaming Keyboard Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Alle Tastaturen » ZOWIE CELERITAS Pro Gaming Keyboard - DE Layout
2.) Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...TAS-Pro-Gaming-Keyboard-DE-Layout::15863.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Mionix-Zibal-60-Gaming-Keyboard::16456.html
3.) Steel Series 6GV2 Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Alle Tastaturen » SteelSeries 6G v2 Gamer Keyboard - DE Layout
4.) Steel Series 7GCaseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Alle Tastaturen » SteelSeries - SteelKeys 7G Gamertastatur - FR Layout
5.) Razer Black Window Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Alle Tastaturen » Razer BLACKWIDOW Keyboard - GER Layout
6.) Razer Black Window ultimate Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Alle Tastaturen » Razer BLACKWIDOW ULTIMATE Gaming Keyboard - GER Layout
7.) E Sports Meka G1 Gaming Keyboard http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Tt-eSports-Meka-G1-Gaming-Keyboard-
DE-Layout::16232.html


Es gibts sicher noch mehr, aber ich wollte jetzt nicht alle aufzählen.
Was die Unterschiede der Tasterturen untereinander sind, weiß ich leider nicht wirklich.
Ich weiß nur, dass es eine relativ große Preisdifferenz gibt.

Von all diesen Tasterturen möchte ich einfach nur die beste  (beste Qualität, beste Haltbarkeit, beste Optik, bestes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis etc.).

Gruß Torben 
Eine weitere Frage, die mich plagt: Ist die Mionix Zibal 60 überhaupt schon käuflich (ist sie denn überhaißt schon herausgekommen) ? Denn eigentlich sollte sie ja erst Mitte Juuni herauskommen. Jedoch kann man sie bei Caseking jetzt schon erwerben. Oder habe ich mich verguckt ?


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Mai 2011)

Thema in das richtige Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## s|n|s (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo 

kurz:

Größtes Problem ist meines Erachtens, dass man keine Tastatur  Ausprobieren kann, ohne sie zu kaufen. Man beachte das 14-Tage  Rückgaberecht. Der Liebling der Online-Versand-Verkäufer.

Allgemein empfehlen viele zum Spielen, besonders für FPS, schwarze   MX-Schalter. Wer viel Tippen möchte, dem werden blaue MX empfohlen. Für   Zocken, besonders RTS, und Tippen, werden oft braune MX empfohlen.

Preis-/Leistungs-Tipp ist meiner Meinung nach die Steelseries 6Gv2. 
Für Viel-Schreiber, die auch viel Spielen, würde sich die Zowie   anbieten. Jedoch kommt man bei der Preisklasse schon fast in den Genuss   einer Filco oder einer Das mit braunen Switches.
Für Vielschreiber, die kaum Spielen, oder die den akustischen Click als   Feedback mögen, gibt es die Blackwidow. In der Beleuchteten Form ist  sie  auch fast so teuer wie eine Filco oder eine Das.
Tests zur Mionix werden noch interressant.


Ausführlich:

Folgende interressante Links kannst Du Dir zu Gemüte führen. Ich beziehe mich auf diese Links für meine Erkläfungen und mein Hintergrundwissen zu mechanischen Tastaturen:
CherrySwitchWiki@geekhack.org
Mechanical KeyboardWiki@geekhack.org
NKROWiki@geekhack.org
PCGH-Forum-MechTastatur-Thread

A) Wozu soll die Tastatur genutzt werden?
B) Welche Spiele spielst du mit der Tastatur? 
Eher:
- FPS, First-Person-Shooter, wie zum Beispiel Battlefield Bad Company 2
- RTS, Real Time Strategy,, zum Beispiel Starcraft 2
- MMORPG, zum Beispiel WoW
- alle und andere
C) Tippst du viel Texte, zum Beispiel für deine Ausbildung?
D) Kannst du auf Tastaturbeleuchtung verzichten?
E) Brauchst du den Nummernblock, zum Beispiel für Excel-Berechnungen, oder um die Tasten mit Makros zu versehen?
F) Was hälst du von NKRO?

Erst einmal kann man auf die verschiedenen Schalter der Tastaturen eingehen. Mechanische Tastaturen werden unter den Tasten-Abdeckungen von Schaltern betrieben. Der Markt der Tastaturen mit mechanischen Schaltern, englisch: Switches, wird vom Deutschen Hersteller Cherry beherrscht. 
Es gibt folgende Schalter:
ML, flach, zum Beispiel Cherry G84
MX rot
MX clear (weiss)
MX schwarz
MX braun
MX schwarz

In Deutschland sind weitestgehend nur braun, schwarz und blau erhältlich. Deswegen gehen wir auf die verschiedenen Tasten hier ein und behandeln die Tastaturen, in denen die Tasten verbaut sind.

Schwarz:
Zum Beispiel Steelseries 6Gv2 und 7G. Die beiden Tastaturen sind gleich. Unterschied ist die Handgelenk-Ablage auf der 7G. Der schwarze MX heisst "linear", dass heisst, die benötigte Kraft zum Betätigen nimmt linear zu, auch nach dem Punkt, nachdem er auslöst. Auslösepunkt kommt nach 2mm Weg, nach 4mm ist Ende des Weges. Bei 2mm löst der black MX aus bei 60g Gewicht auf dem Schalter. Dazu bieten die Steelseries-Tastaturen NKRO über PS/2 und 6KRO über USB. Dasselbe gilt _laut Hersteller_ für die Mionix, mit der Ausnahme, dass die _Mionix nur über USB_ arbeitet, also nur 6KRO, so der Hersteller.

Blau:
Die Blauen Schalter haben einen eingebauten "Click". Deswegen werden blaue MX-Tastaturen als "Clicky" bezeichnet. Bei ihrem Auslösepunkt bei 2mm und 45g Gewicht, geben sie einen akustischen Click, der für das Tippen von Texten und Programmieren sehr beliebt ist. Ausserdem ist der Unterschied in den 45g zu 60g der black MX beliebt, weil weniger Kraftaufwand benötigt wird. Die Razer Blackwidow verbaut blaue MX-Schalter. Die Click-Geräusche können beim Spielen stören, auch die unmittelbare Umgebung. Die Blackwidow bietet 2KRO, die Tastenkombinationen, die nicht funktionieren, sind alles über 2Pfeiltasten und YXC. Also meistens ausreichend.

Braun:
Zowies Celeritas kommt mit brown MX Switches. Die Schalter haben auch die 45g und die 2mm, wie die blauen MX, sie verzichten jedoch auf den "Click". Braune MX-Tastaturen werden als "Tactile" bezeichnet. 

Angaben zu KRO für die Celeritas und die Thermaltake habe ich nicht gefunden. Die Thermaltake hat black MX.



pc boy schrieb:


> Ist die Mionix Zibal 60 überhaupt schon käuflich (ist sie denn überhaißt schon herausgekommen) ?



Bei deinem Link bei Caseking steht lieferbar ab 29.7.

NKRO-Problem:
Für eine ausführliche NKRO-Erklärung kann man sich den Link oben angucken. Nachfragen, wenn etwas unklar ist!
Man kann noch hinzufügen, dass mechanische Tastaturen von Cherry direkt erhältlich sind. Zum Beispiel gibt es die Cherry G80-3000 bei vielen Anbietern in den _allen_ der 3 beliebtesten Switches. Aber die G80-3000 hat nur 2KRO.  Die Tastaturkombination QWA funktioniert nicht. Für mich ein Ausschluss-Kriterium, da ich um WASD viele Tasten gebunden habe, besonders Q, E, und so weiter.

NKRO-Tastaturen:
Durch 6KRO über USB und NKRO über PS/2 zeichnen sich die Steelseries aus. Möchte man dieses Feature nutzen, gibt es Alternativen zu den Tastaturen. Inwiefern ein Nutzen überhaupt möglich ist, darüber lässt sich streiten.
Alternativen mit NKRO:
- "Das Keyboard Model S" bei getdigital.de
- "Filco Majestouch" bei getdigital.de oder thekeyboardco.com
- "Noppoo Choc Mini" mit US-Layout über ebay._com_

Alternative Tastaturlayouts:
Für Leute, die auf den Nummernblock verzichten können, gibt es die sogenannten "tenkeyless" Tastaturen. Die haben diesen Nummernblock nicht. Man bezeichnet diese Tastaturen auch als "87", weil sie 87 Tasten besitzen, im Gegensatz zum Normalen deutschen/europäischen Iso-Layout mit 105 Tasten.
Folgende gibt es für Deutschland leicht erhältlich über ebay.com oder thekeyboardco.com
- "Filco Majestouch 2 tenkeyless" mit deutschem Layout
- Noppoo Choc Mini mit US-Layout
- PLU ML-87 mit US-Layout
Dazu gibt es die besonders kleine KBC-Poker mit US-Layout, die ohne Nummernblock und ohne Pfeiltasten kommt auch über ebay.com

Auch sollte man erwähnen, dass es schon viele Tests und Reviews zu den genannten Tastaturen im WWW gibt.
Dazu ist für das Tippgefühl die Ausführung der Tasten-Abdeckungen, der Keycaps, entscheident. Viele bevorzugen deswegen die Das oder eine Filco gegenüber Steelseries/Razer, und so weiter.

Hinzufügen lässt sich weiterhin, dass Tastaturen in vielen verschiedenen Ausführungen erhältlich sind:
-  ergonomische Tastaturen, wie      "Maltron, Original, Ergonomic Two-Handed Keyboard"
-  Rubberdomes, die in Auslösekraft der Tasten nach ihrer Lage auf der Tastatur eingestellt sind, wie German Topre Realforce Capacitive Keyboard

Viel Spass beim Lesen und Aussuchen 

Gruß
sinis


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Mai 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Alternative Tastaturlayouts:
> Für Leute, die auf den Nummernblock verzichten können, gibt es die sogenannten "tenkeyless" Tastaturen. Die haben diesen Nummernblock nicht. Man bezeichnet diese Tastaturen auch als "87", weil sie 87 Tasten besitzen, im Gegensatz zum Normalen deutschen/europäischen Iso-Layout mit 105 Tasten.
> Folgende gibt es für Deutschland leicht erhältlich über ebay.com
> - Noppoo Choc Mini
> ...


 
Du hast die 82er Déck vergessen.


----------



## s|n|s (24. Mai 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Du hast die 82er Déck vergessen.


 
Wo gibt es die?


----------



## zøtac (24. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir vorgestern die Steelseries 6G V2 bestellt, würd sagen hat auf jeden fall die beste Haltbarkeit. Optik ist ja Geschmackssache. Wenn sie da ist und du dich immer noch nicht entschieden hast kann ich ja mal was dazu schreiben


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Mai 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die?


 
 die scheint es nicht mehr mit ger layout zu geben, sie ist im dt. shop nicht mehr gelistet seit ich mir vor ein paar monaten meine (in rot) gekauft hatte, diese  hier ist gemeint:
Deck Kompakte Beleuchtete Gamer Tastatur blau rot grün | Active Key GmbH & Co. KG
werd ich nie wieder hergeben, dafür liebe ich sie zu sehr, da merkt man die verarbeitungsqualität mit jedem anschlag  

edit: ich glaube sie war in der zwischenzeit nochmal gelistet, aber nur für ein oder zwei tage ....


----------



## gh0st76 (25. Mai 2011)

Problem bei ActiveKey ist, dass die ihre Seite nicht so gut pflegen. Teilweise sind die Tastaturen im DE Layout auf Lager aber werden nicht auf der Seite angezeigt.
Aber mit DE Layout ist ja egal. Die Choc Mini und die Poker hab ich auch noch nicht im DE Layout gefunden.


----------



## pc boy (25. Mai 2011)

Danke für die große Mühe, den ganzen, langen Text zu schreiben. Hab das glaub ich soweit verstanden: Es gibt also verschiedene Tasten Mechaniken, die ein unterschiedliches Anschlagsgefühl vermitteln. Und diese Mechaniken sind dann blau, schwarz oder braun... etc.

Meine Wunschtastertur möchte ich hauptsächlich viel im Internet sein und da Verschiedenes Tippen. Halt bei Facebook Sachen schreiben, dann noch E-Mails schreiben, Google-Suchbegriffe eintippen (also recherchieren), Hier im Forum so wie jetzt gerade Texte schreiben etc. 

So ein großer Spieler bin ich sowieso nicht (nicht die Zeit) und somit spiele ich nicht ganz so viel, wie vielleicht andere.
Wenn ich spiele, dann oft Sachen wie Stronghold, Age of Empires etc und dann ab und zu auch natürlich gerne mal Call of Duty 4 (Modern Warfare) oder Battlefield Bad Company 2.

Dokumente und so schreibe ich natürlich auch mal gelegendlich. 
Meines erachtens sollte die Tastertur dann ja eigentlich von der Mechanik und des Druckpunktes vom Tastenanschlag ein Allroundtyp sein. Also so die Mitte. Mit einer kleinen Tendenz zur Vielschreib-Tastertur.

Ne Beleuchtung ist mir jetzt nicht hammer wichtig, sollte aber allein schon wegen des Aussehens am besten dabei sein.
Einen Nummernblock möchte ich auch unbedingt drinnen haben. Ist aber zur Not nicht Lebenswichtig.

Zu NKRO... Ohne ist nicht wie mit . Also NKRO ist ja eigentlich ein Standart bei Mechanischen Tasterturen.



Wenn ich so meine aktuelle Auswahl anschaue, sind folgende Mechanis dabei:

-Steelseries 6GV2
-Mionix Zibal 60
-Zowie Celeritas
-Razer Black Window ultimate


Alle haben so ihre Vor-und Nachteile. Am besten wäre eigentlich eine Mischnung 
Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, wie gut die Zibal 60 werden wird. 






s|n|s schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> kurz:
> 
> ...


----------



## zøtac (25. Mai 2011)

Heute ist meine Stellseries 6G V2 angekommen, und ich kann sie jetzt schon empfehlen 
Der Anschlag ist Geschmackssache, ich find ihn einfach nur Geil. Die Verarbeitung ist Top, nur wenn du eine Leise Tastatur suchst ist die Steelseries nichts für dich. Beim schnellen schreiben ist sie recht "laut", was mich allerdings nicht stört.
Die Tasten sind etwas höher als die anderer Tastaturen und sie ist recht schwer, wodurch sie so gut wie gar nicht ungewollt verrutscht. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Beim Spielen macht sie sich durch das Top Anti Ghosting auch echt gut (Ducken, W, A, E und Q endlich gleichzeitig benutzbar ) 

Der Preis ist echt gerechtfertigt 

Mfg


----------



## AchtBit (25. Mai 2011)

Klingt vielleicht blöd aber ich schwör auf mein Keyb. Ist von einer 486er Workstation und älter als macher User hier. Tastenanschläge hat das Ding wahrscheinlich schon weit mehr gehabt als die Keyb aller eXtrem Forum User zusammen. Allein mit Mortal Kombat 3, dass ich vor X Jahren bis zu Perfektion über Tastatur(Tortur pur für Tastatur) gezockt hab, wäre jede Mediamarkt Tastatur gnadenlos überfordert. So ne Billigtastenschleuder hätt ich nach dem 3. Fatality Move die Tasten durch die Platine gejagt. 

Hier mal mein Baby. Funktioniert komplett, keine Taste hat einen ausgeleierten Anschlag. K.A. wieviel Getränke ich da in den Jahren reingekippt hab. Ich hab das Teiul jedenfalls nie gereinigt weils einfach nicht notwendig ist.

Simens Nix DemolierbareOverkilllResitendeFunktion


----------



## zøtac (25. Mai 2011)

Das sieht ja ekelhaft aus das Teil 
Aber schön das es auch Sachen gibt die so lange halten, meine letzte Tastatur hat keine 3 Jahre mitgemacht und das obwohl ich nicht gerade aggressiv damit umgehe


----------



## AchtBit (25. Mai 2011)

lol...nicht mal die Beschriftung ist in Mittleidenschaft gezogen. Alles noch wie auf nem neuen Keyb lesbar. Bis auf die Feststelltaste und Kontexttaste, da ist die Dreckschicht voll deckend. 

P.S. ich hab das gleiche Teil nochmal. Liegt schon seit Jahren bei mir rum. Die hat allerdings ne merkwürdige Funktionsstörung. Die Tasten sind querbeet vertauscht. Also der Zeichensatz funktioniert zwar aber ist nicht da wo sonst üblich


----------



## Own3r (25. Mai 2011)

Bah ist die ekelhaft 

In der aktuellen PCGH Ausgabe ist auch ein Test zu mechanischen Tastaturen. Die Steelseries G6v2 hat dort als P/L Sieger abgeschnitten. 
Ich empfehle dir auch die G6v2


----------



## Ragnvald (25. Mai 2011)

da ich ein besitzer einer g80-3000 bin und unter dem hier beschriebenen problem leide, das gewisse tastenkombis nicht funktionieren, wollte ich fragen ob die möglichkeit besteht den NKRO modus nachträglich einzulöten.


----------



## s|n|s (25. Mai 2011)

Ragnvald schrieb:


> da ich ein besitzer einer g80-3000 bin und unter dem hier beschriebenen problem leide, das gewisse tastenkombis nicht funktionieren, wollte ich fragen ob die möglichkeit besteht den NKRO modus nachträglich einzulöten.


 
frag mal die jungs bei geekhack.org
Da gibts ne Menge Modder, die Tastaturen umlöten.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, obs bei Geekhack war, aber ich habe schon ein oder zwei entsprechende Moddingberichte gelesen. Aber Hallo... das ist richtig Arbeit - im Prinzip und in der Praxis geht das, aber nicht mit "mal eben ein paar neue Strippen einziehen". Mir ist die Arbeit mit Lötstation usw. nicht fremd, aber in dem Fall würde ich persönlich eher einen Hunderter zücken und neu kaufen. Ich hab' meine G80 zwar lieb - aber nicht so sehr, dass sie mir diesen Aufwand wert wäre. Und neue Hardware ist immer was Feines.


----------



## Ragnvald (26. Mai 2011)

man bräuchte mal einen schaltplan von steelseries mech tastaturen


----------



## pc boy (29. Mai 2011)

Also meiner Meinung nach haben alle Mechanis so ihre Vo-und Nachteile:

*6GV2: *Pro: Günstig... Contra: Keine Beleuchtung, schwarze MX Tasten (ist schlecht, da ich wenig zoc60 :ke)
*Celeritas:* Pro: gutes Design, Braune MX Tasten... Contra: Keine Beleuchtung
*Blackwindow:* ultimate: Pro: Blaue MX Tasten... Contra: USB und Audio Steckplätze an der Seite, keine Beleuchtung, kein NKRO
*Zibal 60:*Pro: Beleuchtung der Tasten, cooles Design... Contra: noch nicht erschienen,schwarze MX Tasten




Wenn ich mir das so angucke, überlege ich eigentlich folgendes:
Da die Tastertur, die ich mir holen möchte nicht als Ersatz dienen soll, sondern das Tippgerät für meinen neuen PC sein soll, welchen ich mir zusammen mit der Tastertur holen wollte, kann ich das ganze ja auch so machen:
Ursprünglich hatte ich geplant, den PC Ende Juni Anfang Juli zusammenzubasteln. Da die Zibal 60 allerdings erst ungefähr einen Monat später herauskommt (sie ist mein derzeitiger Favorit), könnte ich mir ja zum PC ne 5€ Tastertur dazu holen und erst dann nen Monat später die Zibal 60 noch dazu bestellen, wenn diese dann auch endlich erschienen ist.

Ich hoffe, nur dass Schwarze MX Tasten nicht ganz so schlimm sind, da diese ja nicht zum Schreiben, sondern fürs Gaming gedacht sind. 

Oder was meint ihr dazu ?


Gruß Torben


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Mai 2011)

Die blacks sind nicht extra fürs Gaming gedacht. Wird gerne so hingestellt. Aber sind eigentlich ganz normale, lineare Switches. So schwergängig wie viele die hinstellen sind die auch nicht. Es sei denn man hat Finger wie Zahnstocher. Aber dann wäre man schon mit einer 0815 Rubberdome Tastatur überfordert. Die Switches sind Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich komme mit den blacks in meiner Déck wunderbar klar. Egal ob ich zocke oder einfach darauf schreibe.


----------



## zøtac (30. Mai 2011)

Vor allem: Die blacks muss man nicht komplett durch drücken, es reicht wenn man sie antippt. Am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nach ner Eingewöhnungszeit kann man (bzw. ich zumindest) schneller und leiser schreiben
Weiß jetzt nicht ob das bei allen Mechanischen Tastaturen so ist, aber mir gefällts 
Und wozu man ne beleuchtete Tastatur braucht hat sich mir noch nie erschlossen...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. Mai 2011)

3d vision, funzt am besten im abgedunkelten raum, ne nichtleuchtende tastatur is da von nachteil, ist der einzige grund warum meine aktuelle leuchten 'musste'


----------



## zøtac (30. Mai 2011)

Mhm also ich Tippe blind, geht eh viel schneller als wenn man andauernd auf die Tastatur schaut...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Juni 2011)

ja, tippen auf arbeit und beim wow zocken etc... tue ich auch blind, aber abends bei nem hektischen shooter match oder so, mal nen schluck trinken und dann hektisch weitermachen erwische ich manchmal die ersten anschläge nicht direkt, sitz dann anstelle auf dem w aufm e etc... und da find ichs einfach angenehmer wenn man was sieht, ka 
wahrscheinlich gewöhnungssache


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juni 2011)

Die Razer Blackwidow ist die beste mechanische Gamertastatur zur Zeit, ich benutze sie selber kann mich nicht beklagen. Die Ultimate würde ich mir aber nicht anschaffen die Beleuchtung ist einfach schlecht. Die Blackwidow hat Blue Switches heißt bestes Feedback für Core Gamer.


----------



## Fleshless91 (1. Juni 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Razer Blackwidow ist die beste mechanische Gamertastatur zur Zeit, ich benutze sie selber kann mich nicht beklagen. Die Ultimate würde ich mir aber nicht anschaffen die Beleuchtung ist einfach schlecht. Die Blackwidow hat Blue Switches heißt bestes Feedback für Core Gamer.



Und welche mechanischen Tastaturen hattest du schon zum Vergleich um das behaupten zu können oder ist das wegen dem Razer Logo und der Glanz-Oberfläche so? 

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## s|n|s (2. Juni 2011)

Fleshless91 schrieb:


> Und welche mechanischen Tastaturen hattest du schon zum Vergleich um das behaupten zu können oder ist das wegen dem Razer Logo und der Glanz-Oberfläche so?
> 
> Mfg Fleshless


 
Der Frage schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juni 2011)

Die bereits genannten mechanischen durfte ich schon alle ausprobieren und schon alleine vom Preis\Leitungsverhältnis ist die Blackwidow schon am besten.Man kann aber auch mehr bezahlen mit nem anderen Logo wenn man sich dabei cooler fühlt  außerdem dürfte das bereits bekannt sein das die Blackwidow am besten abschneidet.


----------



## s|n|s (2. Juni 2011)

Ja, klar!  Achtung Leute, Razer Blackwidow kommt! Filco, Das, Steelseries, Zowie haben die Kapitulation erklärt und unterwerfen sich zusammen mit Cherry freiwillig der göttlichen Vorherrschaft von Razer


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juni 2011)

Du hast einfach nur nen Problem mit den Namen und geghörst zu den Leute die gegn Razer wettern, wenn du nichts gescheites zu den Thema beitragen kannst dann halt dich doch raus.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juni 2011)

Wieso die Razer jetzt ausgerechnet die beste Gamertatatur sein soll, weiß ich nicht. 
Was macht eine Gamertastatur überhaupt aus? Unnötiger Schnickschnack?
Allein die Tasten machen sie schon mal zu einer halbwegs ordentlichen Tastatur - soweit okay.
Und damit kann man schon die erste Diskussion starten: Ob die Blues überhaupt fürs Gaming optimal sind. 
Beleuchtung mag ich - obwohl das ewige Blau schon etwas ausgelutscht ist. Grün wäre für mich optimal. Und mit Gamen hat die Beleuchtung auch nicht unbedingt viel zu tun.
Und wenn eine Gamertastatur nicht ergonomisch sein darf - da sammelt die Razer schon mal ein paar Punkte: Das Glanzfinish ist eher unergonomisch und kann auf nervige Weise die Umgebungsbeleuchtung wiederspiegeln.
Die merkwürdige Tastaturbeschriftung ist auch nicht jedermenschs Sache - mich stört's allerdings nicht.


----------



## koxbox (2. Juni 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Du hast einfach nur nen Problem mit den Namen und geghörst zu den Leute die gegn Razer wettern, wenn du nichts gescheites zu den Thema beitragen kannst dann halt dich doch raus.


 
Aber du hast mit deinem "ach ja man, ich hab die razer und sie ist die beste digga. das hat mir razer geschrieben, ich schwör man" - getue zum wesentlichen in diesem Thread beigetragen ne ?


----------



## xEbo (2. Juni 2011)

TT esports wirft nun wohl auch mechanische tastaturen auf den Markt. Hab ich zumindest auf deren Website gesehen


----------



## Fleshless91 (3. Juni 2011)

xEbo schrieb:
			
		

> TT esports wirft nun wohl auch mechanische tastaturen auf den Markt. Hab ich zumindest auf deren Website gesehen



TT eSports Meka und Meka G1. 
Die zweitere hab ich selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## gh0st76 (4. Juni 2011)

koxbox schrieb:


> Aber du hast mit deinem "ach ja man, ich hab die razer und sie ist die beste digga. das hat mir razer geschrieben, ich schwör man" - getue zum wesentlichen in diesem Thread beigetragen ne ?


 



Bei Razer bezahlt man eh nur den Namen. Aber die ganzen Razer User haben keinen Plan das die BW nur ne umgelabelte, leicht veränderte Xarmor ist.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juni 2011)

Das ist doch das Gute an der Razer. Wenn ich meinen Händler um die Ecke nach Xarmor frage, schaut er mich fragend an. Die BWU aber hat er. Inzwischen sind die Preise für das Dingen sogar einigermaßen zivil. Um die 120 € Euronen - das ist erträglich - und sie hat kein Gummi. Die Xarmor ist im Prinzip billiger - aber wo ist sie hier in DE zu kriegen?


----------



## gh0st76 (4. Juni 2011)

Die kommt unter den Namen QPAD raus. Die gummierten Tasten sollen aber um einiges hochwertiger sein als die Teile bei der Lycosa. Tom´s Hardware hat das Teil schon länger im Gebrauch. Trotz täglichen gebrauch nutzen sich die Tasten nicht ab.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Juni 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Bei Razer bezahlt man eh nur den Namen. Aber die ganzen Razer User haben keinen Plan das die BW nur ne umgelabelte, leicht veränderte Xarmor ist.


 
Aber wenn man nicht weiß das von alle bekannten Herstellern die Tastaturen umgelabelt sind sollte man sich raushalten und einfach mal den Mund halten.


----------



## gh0st76 (4. Juni 2011)

Razer Fanboy, was? 

Razer stellt es nur so hin als ob die das Ding selber über die Jahre entwickelt haben und es das erste mechanische Gaming Keyboard auf dem Markt ist. Blöd nur das Déck schon Jahre vorher sowas auf den Markt gebracht hat.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Juni 2011)

Ich bin kein Razer Fanboy nur ist es Blödsinn alles von Razer als schlecht hinzustellen, den es gibt auch gute Produkte von Razer. Und die Blackwidow gehört definitv dazu und nur weil Razer viel mehr Werbung macht als andere ist der Müll den die erzählen nicht anders als wie von anderen Firmen.


----------



## gh0st76 (4. Juni 2011)

Razer und gut? Ok. Die DA war ganz ordentlich. Aber die restlichen Mäuse sind mal alle gepflegt für den Popo. Die neue DA ist auch ganz nett. Aber trotzdem würde ich mir von denen nichts mehr auf den Schreibtisch stellen. Die Headsets sind alle relativ bescheiden, die ganzen Tastaturen von denen sind nichts besonderes und die Pads von denen sind überteuerte Mainstream Ware. Nur weil unten das kleine, grüne Logo drauf ist.

Ich glaub wenn Razer ein Wheel rausbringen würde und es nur ein umgelabeltes Thrustmaster wäre wo ein paar blaue Lampen drin verbaut sind, dann würden sich da immernoch welche finden die das kaufen weil Razer schreibt das sie Jahrelang daran gebastelt haben und es das beste ist was man kaufen kann und jeden Gegner damit in Grund und Boden fährt.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Juni 2011)

Die Razer Imperator ist zb. auch ne  gutes Produkt. Mal abgesehen haben die ne grosse auswahl was Formen angeht.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juni 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die kommt unter den Namen QPAD raus. Die gummierten Tasten sollen aber um einiges hochwertiger sein als die Teile bei der Lycosa. Tom´s Hardware hat das Teil schon länger im Gebrauch. Trotz täglichen gebrauch nutzen sich die Tasten nicht ab.


 
Na, pflegeleichter sind IMHO glatte Kunststoffkappen. Ich will die Tasten ja nicht streicheln, sondern draufhämmern. 
Hauptsache, die Beschriftung ist so implementiert, das sie sich nicht abnutzt.  Außerdem denke ich bei einer Tastatur an eine Lebenszeit von Jahren und da habe ich meine zweifel an der Haltbarkeit von Gummibeschichtung, vor allem, wenn ich sehe, wie glattpoliert hier einige Tasten sind, im Vergleich zu Rauhigkeit der kaum genutzten Tasten.
Was natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass ich das Teil für schlecht halte. Es entspricht nur nicht ganz meinen Anforderungen.

BTW: Auf meine Razer Copperhead lasse ich nichts kommen. Die wird in ein paar Tagen fünf Jahre alt. Und es gibt an ihr nichts zu mäkeln. Die geht zwar nur bis 2000 DPI, aber das reicht mir noch für Arbeiten aus dem Handgelenk heraus, ohne den Arm zu bewegen, nur auf ein paar Quadratzentimetern. Außerdem ist die Form für mich persönlich einfach optimal. Die ideale Arbeitsmaus - schnurzegal, dass sie als Gamermaus beworben wurde.


----------



## koxbox (5. Juni 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Razer Fanboy nur ist es Blödsinn alles von Razer als schlecht hinzustellen. Und die Blackwidow gehört definitv dazu und nur weil Razer viel mehr Werbung macht als andere ist der Müll den die erzählen nicht anders als wie von anderen Firmen.


 
Niemand will dein Razer schlechtreden, definitiv nicht.
Ändert halt aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass die BW eine von QPad aufgekaufte und mit Razerlogos bedruckte Tastatur ist , jedoch von Razer selbst als revolutionäre Neuentwicklung vermarktet wird.
Die BW an sich ist schon eine schöne Tastatur, nur stammt die da mal ausnahmsweise NICHT von Razer selbst.

.... ich hoffe du raffst es mal, worauf ich und Ghosti überhaupt hinaus wollen.


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Juni 2011)

QPAD hat die ja auch nicht entwickelt. Die haben auch wie Razer bei Ione eingekauft. Hab mich aber was vertan. Die BW ist eine umgelabelte Ione Scorpius M10 BL während QPAD die Xarmor direkt in der Originalform gekauft hat. Die Imperator ist alles andere als eine gute Maus. Alleine der Sensor ist schon der größte Müll den man in eine reine Gamingmaus schrauben kann. Z-Axis Bug sei dank ist die eigentlich komplett nutzlos wenn man mit niedriger Sense spielt. Klar. Wenn man mit 4000+ CPI spielt, dann ist die bestimmt gut. Aber ich hab das Teil wieder eingepackt und ins Regal gestellt. Form ist ok, aber an die Xai oder an die Intelli 1.1 von Zowie kommt die bei mir einfach nicht ran.


----------



## pc boy (6. Juni 2011)

Also irgendwie sollten wir den Tread langsam umbenennen... Und zwar in: *"Razer ! ! ! Eine gute Marke ? Oder eine schlechte Marke ?"*

*
Also ich frage dann einfach nochmal erneut und bitte um Hilfe:*


Also meiner Meinung nach haben alle Mechanis so ihre Vo-und Nachteile:

*6GV2: *Pro: Günstig... Contra: Keine Beleuchtung, schwarze MX Tasten (ist schlecht, da ich wenig zoc60 :ke)
*Celeritas:* Pro: gutes Design, Braune MX Tasten... Contra: Keine Beleuchtung
*Blackwindow:* ultimate: Pro: Blaue MX Tasten... Contra: USB und Audio Steckplätze an der Seite, keine Beleuchtung, kein NKRO
*Zibal 60:*Pro: Beleuchtung der Tasten, cooles Design... Contra: noch nicht erschienen,schwarze MX Tasten




Wenn ich mir das so angucke, überlege ich eigentlich folgendes:
Da die Tastertur, die ich mir holen möchte nicht als Ersatz dienen soll,  sondern das Tippgerät für meinen neuen PC sein soll, welchen ich mir  zusammen mit der Tastertur holen wollte, kann ich das ganze ja auch so  machen:
Ursprünglich hatte ich geplant, den PC Ende Juni Anfang Juli  zusammenzubasteln. Da die Zibal 60 allerdings erst ungefähr einen Monat  später herauskommt (sie ist mein derzeitiger Favorit), könnte ich mir ja  zum PC ne 5€ Tastertur dazu holen und erst dann nen Monat später die  Zibal 60 noch dazu bestellen, wenn diese dann auch endlich erschienen  ist.

Ich hoffe, nur dass Schwarze MX Tasten nicht ganz so schlimm sind, da  diese ja nicht zum Schreiben, sondern fürs Gaming gedacht sind. 

Oder was meint ihr dazu ? 


Gruß Torben


----------



## s|n|s (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn du viel schreibst und wenig spielst, und auf  auf Beleuchtung verzichten kannst, kannst und Dir eine Blackwidow holen.  Die hat zwar kein NKRO aber auch nur, weil ZXC nicht funktioniert und  die Pfeiltasten in vielen Kombinationen nicht funktionieren (Quelle).  So wie zum Beispiel 3 Pfeiltasten auf einmal. Aber wer will schon 3  Pfeiltasten auf einmal drücken können? Meiner Meinung nach besser als  schwarze MX bei Viel-Schreibern.

Oder die 6Gv2. Die meisten bevorzugen zum Schreiben halt Blau oder  Braun, schwarze MX sind meines Erachtens aber immer besser als fast jede  Rubberdome (ausgenommen Realforce, >200,-€ pro Tastatur).

Wenn es in den Bereich Celeritas, Mionix, Blackwidow Ultimate geht, dann  würde ich lieber eine Das oder eine Filco kaufen. Da gibt es imho mehr  fürs Geld, was Verarbeitung betrifft. Mehr an Features gibt es natürlich  bei Celeritas und Co: Beleuchtung, Media-Tasten... 

Wenn Beleuchtung sein muss (Wofür?), dann würde ich warten, bis die  Mionix einige Zeit auf dem Markt ist und es User-Reviews gibt, wie auf  Geekhack.

Auf jeden Fall bist du mit einer mechanischen Tastatur besser bedient, als mit den üblichen Verdächtigen. Meiner Meinung!


Wer die Qual hat hat die Wahl oder so   Habe mir fast eine Celeritas bestellt. Wollte mir dann eine Das  bestellen. Leider gibt es die mit braunen MX nur im Ultimate. Jetz spar ich noch  oder ich hole mir eine 6Gv2.


----------



## gh0st76 (6. Juni 2011)

So schlimm sind die blacks gar nicht wenn man schreibt. Speziell fürs Gaming sind die auch nicht gedacht. Ich komm mit den blacks super klar. Egal ob beim zocken oder schreiben.


----------



## s|n|s (6. Juni 2011)

Ich wiederhole mich sicher, trotzdem hier mal mit Preis bei Alternate/caseking/getdigital/keyboardco. Das schafft vielleicht eine Übersicht über Preis und Leistung. Nur wenn man die Tastaturen aus den Reviews kennt.

Das Keyboard mit blauen MX, oder ohne Beschriftung "ultimate" mit braunen MX  130,-€
günstiger mit blauen MX: Blackwidow 100,-€
genauso teuer, braune MX und Media-Tasten: Celeritas 130,-€
Preistipp: schwarze MX: Steelseries 6Gv2 75,-€

Beleuchtung und blaue MX: Blackwidow Ultimate 150,-€ (für den Preis gibt es jede Filco! Auch tenkeyless mit braunen MX! Lieferzeiten >2Monate leider)
Beleuchtung und schwarze MX: Mionix Zibal 60   130,-€

Ich bin von der Verarbeitung der Blackwidow, wie gesagt nicht überzeugt und ziehe deswegen auch eine unbeleuchtete Das Keyboard vor. Wer noch mehr ausgeben will, kann über Filco nachdenken. 

Mach Dir Bitte selbst ein Bild von der Blackwidow. Es gibt sie schon einige Zeit und ich möchte, da hat Veriqitas Recht, auch wenn er es nicht gesagt hat nicht von hörensagen die Blackwidow schlecht reden.

TIPP:
Schwarze Cherry MX-Keyboards gibt es auch günstig bei ebay! 


EDIT: Lol, der nächste Blackwidow-Fail: Bei Blackwidow fallen andauernd die STRG-Tasten aus. (Quelle)


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juni 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Lol, der nächste Blackwidow-Fail: Bei Blackwidow fallen andauernd die STRG-Tasten aus. (Quelle)


 
Tja... eher ein Cherry-Fail. 
_"the left control wasn't clicky anymore"_ - Taste platt.
Man kann Razer natürlich vorwerfen, dass sie Cherry-Tasten verbaut haben - aus dem Winkel ist es dann ein Razer-Fehler.


----------



## s|n|s (8. Juni 2011)

> the left control wasn't clicky anymore and it also stopped working



Nette Glaskugel hast du. Woran hat es also gelegen?


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juni 2011)

Wieso Glaskugel? Es stand doch genauso wie zitiert im Posting. Und wenn die Taste nicht mehr klickt und ihre Funktion einstellt, fällt das erstmal in die Verantwortung des Tastenherstellers (im Endeffekt des Garantiefalls ist das natürlich die Sache Razers als Tastaturhersteller, das ist klar).
Es gibt schon genug Gründe, Razer zu bashen, da muss man nicht noch darauf abheben, dass sie mal eine Montagstaste von Cherry verbaut haben.  
Natürlich können jetzt irgendwelche Leute aus ihren Löchern kriechen und behaupten, Razer würden in ihrer Profitgier nur B-Ware von Cherry ordern, um sie dann überteuert in ihren Tastaturen zu verkaufen. 

Nachtrag: Tasten sind bei mir auch schon ausgefallen. Ursache: Mikrokrümel. Kann beim klassischen "Tastaturentkrümeln" vorkommen (wildes Ausschütteln der Tastatur). Dabei sollte man darauf achten, keine Taste zu drücken, denn dadurch kann wirklich Dreck in die Taste kommen - was im normalen Betrieb eigentlich so gut wie unmöglich ist.
Die Zerlegung, Säuberung und Remontage einer Cherry-Taste ist übrigens nichts für Grobmotoriker.  Aber es geht - auch ein Punkt für mechanische Tastaturen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. Juni 2011)

quatsch, wenn du es schon herrausforderst würde ich eher behaupten razer hat sich mit dem tastenhub verhauen und sorgt für eine punktuell übermässige abnutzung des tasters, da die strg-kappe dadurch nicht direkt auf der axe des tasters aufliegt, so das dieser im falle der strg taste entsprechend abrieb produziert welcher diesen mechanisch blockiert, also fehler von razer, die cherry taste war komplett in ordnung und auch keine b-ware


----------



## s|n|s (8. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Und wenn die Taste nicht mehr klickt und ihre Funktion einstellt


, dann ist es eine Vermutung, dass es an der Cherry-Taste liegt. Klar, kann sein.
Man kann auch die Vermutung äußern, dass es am Razer Unterbau liegt. 

Was es war ist auch Wurst.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juni 2011)

Du willst Erbsen zählen? Okay - zählen wir Erbsen. 

Das >Click< ist eine primäre Funktion einer Cherry-Blue-Taste. Eine mechanische Funktion, unabhängig vom Rest der Tastatur und Stromversorgung. Und da die Taste ihre Funktion als solche auch nicht ausübt - keinen Kontakt herstellt - liegt es doch sehr nahe, dass die beiden Fehlfunktionen kausal zusammenhängen. Worauf Razer selbst aber keinen Einfluss hat.

Wenns einfach nur ein plumpes "Taste geht nicht" wäre, dann würde ich neben so grundsätzlichen Sachen wie "irgendwas klemmt unter der Kappe" oder "kalte Lötstelle" an eine Fehlfunktion der Taste selbst zuletzt denken

cann0nf0dder: Nice Try.


----------



## s|n|s (8. Juni 2011)

Jedem das seine. Viel Spass beim Erbsen zählen!


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juni 2011)

Spass muss sein (wenn das Thema sowas erlaubt).  Bierernst dagegen nicht (immer).
Ich komme mir fast etwas komisch vor, in dem Fall auf der Razer-Seite zu sein.
Ich prügel sie sonst auch viel lieber - das macht mehr Spaß, man kann den Kopf ausschalten und trifft trotzdem fast immer den Richtigen.


----------



## s|n|s (8. Juni 2011)

Ich mag Razer-Mäuse und würde vielleicht eine Blackwidow kaufen, wenn sie die die Hälfte kosten würde und nicht den klick hätte. Aber dann doch eher die TTeSports.

So far.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt ich kann die Blackwidow (nicht Ultimate schlechte Beleuchtung) nur empfehlen ist ne Super Tastatur wenn man aber auf Macros und Blue Switches verzichten kann gibt es billigeres.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Juni 2011)

Einleitend möchte ich anmerken, dass die Razer BlackWidow nach meinem Ersteindruck beim probetippen einen recht guten Eindruck gemacht hat. Besonders gut gefällt mir das "click" der *blauen* Schalter, einfach "Clicky"  Leider gefällt mir die blaue Beleuchtung der Tastatur überhaupt nicht  Derzeit nutze ich noch eine Alienware TactX-Tastatur/Maus, die Beleuchtung ist auf *grün* eingestellt. Überhaupt habe ich in Sachen Beleuchtung bei mir alles auf *grün* eingestellt- ich find's cool!
Jetzt möchte ich mir eine mechanische Tastatur auf den Schreibtisch stellen- mit *grüner* Beleuchtung und *blauen* "Clicky"-Schaltern. Die Mionix Zibal 60 hat zwar die gewünschte Beleuchtung, aber die Black Cherry MX Tasten 
1. Wie aufwendig wäre es, die Razer BlackWidow auf grüne Beleuchtung umzurüsten? Wie müsste man da vorgehen?
2. Welche weitere Tastaturen mit *blauen* "Clicky"-Schaltern gibt es noch? Wenn diese keine Beleuchtung haben, wäre es auch O.K.
Thx 
**Edit**
Eine Handballenablage ist von meiner Seite aus noch wünschenswert. Ich möchte nicht mehr zurück zu einer Tastatur ohne dieses Ausstattungsmerkmal.
-> Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital <-
_*Blue Switches US*_
Handballenauflage  Nur US-Layout  Hm, mit dem Layout könnte ich mich noch anfreunden. Cool. Blaue Switches, grüne LED's...


----------



## s|n|s (9. Juni 2011)

Professional DE                                                          129,00 € blaue mx


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Juni 2011)

The Keyboard Company's FKBN105MC/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Click Action Keyboard 
Das ist es doch: Blaue Cherry-Clicky's, deutsches Layout, grüne LED's 


**Edit**
Und 'ne Handballenablage gibt's auch:
The Keyboard Company's FKBPR/B - Filco Leather Wristrest for Standard Keyboards
Sieht gut aus!


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juni 2011)

Die grünen LEDs beziehen aber wohl auf die drei LEDs oben rechts und nicht auf eine Tastaturbeleuchtung, gell? 
Grüne Tastaturbeleuchtung wäre was anderes als das ewige Blau und passt auch besser zu meiner Maus.


----------



## Spinal (9. Juni 2011)

Aber soweit ich weiß ist mit den grünen LEDs lediglich die Beleuchtung  der Num Lock, Scroll Lock und Caps Lock LEDs gemeint. Ich gehe davon  aus, hier wird ein Keyboard mit kompletter Beleuchtung gesucht.
Wenn ich mich irre wäre es natürlich die ideale Tastatur 

Btw.:
Habe ich jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen die Black Widow Ultimate und die TTesport Meka G1.
Erstmal ein Vergleich der MX Blues zu den MX Blacks:
Die Unterschiede der Tasten sind schon groß, so finde ich die Meka zum gamen deutlich angenehmer.
Ich versuche es mal zu erklären, die MX Blues "rasten" mit einem Klick  ein, und ohne klick wieder aus. Dieser kleine Widerstand beim ausrasten  macht es etwas "schwammig" bei schnellem Drücken und besonders bei  wiederholtem Drücken.
Die MX Black sind, nachdem man mit den Blues getippt hat, deutlich  schwergängiger, sie gehen aber ohne ein-/ausrasten runter und wieder  hoch, ohne klick und ohne widerstand, fertig. Zum zocken insofern gut,  da man ein besseres und direkteres Gefühl hat. Die schönen Tippgeräusche  bei den Blues entstehen natürlich hauptsächlich durch den Klick, bei  den Blacks ist es das Geräusch der Tasten die auf den Boden schlagen.  Daher klingen die unterschiedlichen Tastaturen auch anders, weil die  Knöpfe halt bei jeder Tastatur etwas anders sind.
Ich weiß natürlich, dass das alles so gewollt ist und in den  Beschreibungen der MX Schalter alles drinsteht (Tactile, Clicky, Linear  usw.)
Aber ich wollte es doch mal schreiben, weil wahrscheinlich viele (wie  ich) von jahrelangem Rubberdome Tastaturengebrauch umsteigen wollen und sich darunter nicht so richtig was vorstellen können.

Nun mal zu den Tastaturen selber:

Optik:
Die Black Widow Ultimate ist im Design ausgefallener als die TTesport.  Es ist schon Geschmacksache, der verwendete Font für die Beschriftung  ist für Manche gewöhnungsbedürftig, Die Klarlackoptik wird auch nicht  jeden gefallen. Alles weitere sieht man ja auf den Bildern.
Die Meka G1 ist ein kompakter, solider "Block". Wirkt alles sehr  hochwertig und robust, die rote Aufschrift tt ist eigentlich das einzig  "ungewöhnliche", sieht man mal von dem dicken "Schlauch" als Kabel ab.

Features:
Die Black Widow bietet derzeit meines Wissens als einzige mechanische  Tastatur Makrotasten. Dazu kommen durchgeschleifte Mic und  Kopfhörerausgänge und ein USB Anschluss. Diese Ausgänge befinden sich  rechts. Dazu kommen doppelt belegte F-Tasten zur Mediensteuerung und das  Abschalten der Windows Tasten zum zocken.
Die Meka G1 vefügt ebenfalls über Kopfhörer und Mic Ausgang, 2 USB Ports  die sich allesamt hinten befinden. Auch hier sind die F-Tasten für die  Mediensteuerung doppelt belegt. Windows Tasten befinden sich nur rechts,  lassen sich aber nicht abschalten.

//Was für machen evtl. wichtig ist, bei der Black Widow ist die FN-Taste  zum drücken der Medientasten rechts von der Space Taste, //bei der Meka  G1 links. Letzteres finde ich besser, da man die F Tasten so einfacher  mit einer Hand bedienen kann.

Rollover:
Die Black Widow bietet einen 2KRO oder 3KRO mit "Gaming optimierter  Matrix". Das bedeutet, rund um WSAD gibt es keine Probleme mit  gleichzeitigem betätigen von Tasten, in dem Bereich kann man schon von  6KRO sprechen. Dafür ist es um die Pfeiltasten nicht gut gelöst, für  mich lassen sich alle nötigen Kombinationen drücken, aber dort ist oft  schon nach 2 Tasten schluss.
Einen PS2 Adapter habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Die Meka G1 hat mit PS2 Adapter NKRO und ohne 6KRO. Funktioniert tadellos.

Qualitätseindruck:
Also mechanisch muss ich ganz klar sagen, die Meka G1 ist in meinen  Augen besser. Die Meka G1 wirkt sehr solide und fühlt sich auch genau so  an. Bei Shift, Space, Enter usw. ist es völlig egal ob man am Rand oder  in der Mitte trifft, die Taste geht gleichmäßig runter. Die Tasten  fühlen sich auch sehr gut an, wackeln nicht oder so. Auch das Gehäuse  wirkt sehr solide.
bei der Black Widow wirken gerade die längeren Tasten wackeliger als bei  der Meka und bei Shift und co. ist es auch ein spürbarer Unterschied ob  man mittig oder am Rand trifft.
Dafür kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Beschriftung der Tasten bei der  Razer länger hält, aber dazu kann ich jetzt natürlich noch keine Aussage  machen.

Persönliches Fazit:
Eigentlich hätte ich es gerne genau umgekehrt. zum gamen eine Tastatur  mit Black Switches, Makros, Beleuchtung und zum tippen eine "normale"  mit Blue Switches. Jetzt hängt die Razer am Arbeitsrechner und es wird  hauptsächlich getippt. Die Meka G1 hängt am Spielerechner und verrichtet  dort ihren Dienst.
Für Vieltipper und Spieler, die nicht hauptsächlich Action Spiele  spielen ist die Razer sicher toll. Für Vollblut Zocker hat sie meiner  Ansicht nach die falschen Schalter und allgemeine kleinere Mängel (vor  allem für Pfeiltastenzocker wie ich es bin  ).
Dafür bietet sie Makros und Beleuchtung, was bei der Konkurrenz selten/gar nicht zu sehen ist.
Für Zocker ist die Meka G1 schon eine feine Sache, aber die Konkurrenz ist auch groß, Filco, Steelseries usw. bieten ähnliches.

Wer sich Schaltermäßig nicht entscheiden kann, sollte mal die MX Browns  testen. ich selber habe sie noch nicht getestet, sie sollen aber eine  Mischung aus Black und Blue sein. Wobei ich fürchte, sie kommen den  Blues näher, aber ohne Klick.

Vielleicht haben meine Eindrücke dem ein oder anderen geholfen, für  Fragen bin ich offen. Ich bin sicher kein Profi in Sachen mechanischer  Tastatur, aber vielleicht ist gerade das gar nicht so schlecht, so bin  ich eben einfach ins kalte, mechanische Wasser gesprungen und hoffe, ich  konnte meine Eindrücke für diejenigen vermitteln, die das gleiche tun  wollen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## s|n|s (9. Juni 2011)

genau
oder German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard
und 
Filco Leather Wristrest for Compact Keyboards


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Die grünen LEDs beziehen aber wohl auf die drei LEDs oben rechts und nicht auf eine Tastaturbeleuchtung, gell?


Jap 
Die Komplettbeleuchtung der Tastatur war mir nun _nicht_ sooo wichtig, die drei kleinen LED's oben rechts reichen ja auch  Von der Sache her würde ich mir Tastatur und Handballenauflage in dem Laden bestellen. Einfuhrsteuern müssten dann wohl _nicht_ extra entrichtet werden...?!


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Juni 2011)

Spinal schrieb:


> Rollover:
> Die Black Widow bietet einen 2KRO oder 3KRO mit "Gaming optimierter  Matrix". Das bedeutet, rund um WSAD gibt es keine Probleme mit  gleichzeitigem betätigen von Tasten, in dem Bereich kann man schon von  6KRO sprechen. Dafür ist es um die Pfeiltasten nicht gut gelöst, für  mich lassen sich alle nötigen Kombinationen drücken, aber dort ist oft  schon nach 2 Tasten schluss.
> Einen PS2 Adapter habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
> Die Meka G1 hat mit PS2 Adapter NKRO und ohne 6KRO. Funktioniert tadellos.


 
Mit dem PS/2 Adapter kann bei der BW nicht klappen. Hat in einem anderen Forum schon einer ausprobiert. Die Tastatur bleibt dann einfach tot. Aber das mit der "Gamingoptimierten Matrix" ist typisch für Razer. Die Scorpius M10BL hat das Problem nicht. Aber Razer musste da ja mal wieder was finden um es zu verkacken.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Juni 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Mit dem PS/2 Adapter kann bei der BW nicht klappen. Hat in einem anderen Forum schon einer ausprobiert. Die Tastatur bleibt dann einfach tot. Aber das mit der "Gamingoptimierten Matrix" ist typisch für Razer. Die Scorpius M10BL hat das Problem nicht. Aber Razer musste da ja mal wieder was finden um es zu verkacken.


 Dann kann ich mich ja geradezu _glücklich_ schätzen, dass ich mich für die Filco entschieden habe...


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Jap Von der Sache her würde ich mir Tastatur und Handballenauflage in dem Laden bestellen. Einfuhrsteuern müssten dann wohl _nicht_ extra entrichtet werden...?!



Keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, die gilt nur für Drittländer außerhalb der EU. Aber Umsatzsteuer wirst du schon blechen müssen. Kommt aufs Gleiche raus.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mich ja geradezu _glücklich_ schätzen, dass ich mich für die Filco entschieden habe...


 

Ja. Wollte mir auch eine BW Ultimate kaufen. Aber die BW ist für meine Zwecke zu schlecht.  Ich brauche stellenweise in Spielen 4 bis 5 Tasten gleichzeitig. Da würde mir die BW abkacken.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juni 2011)

Himmel, meine _Finger_ würden abkacken. In was für Spielen braucht man sowas?  Ich hatte noch ein Problem damit, dass meine Tastatur je nach Kombination nur 2 bis 4 Tasten gleichzeitig nimmt. Den klassischen "Duckjump" (zumindest den aus UT 200X) krieg' ich noch hin.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Himmel, meine _Finger_ würden abkacken. In was für Spielen braucht man sowas?  Ich hatte noch ein Problem damit, dass meine Tastatur je nach Kombination nur 2 bis 4 Tasten gleichzeitig nimmt. Den klassischen "Duckjump" (zumindest den aus UT 200X) krieg' ich noch hin.


 

DoD:S zum Beispiel. Geduckt schräg nach vorne schleichen sind schon drei Tasten. Dabei nachladen ist die vierte. Wenn du dann noch im TS bist, dann brauchst schon die fünfte. Ist mir mit Tastaturen von Razer oder bei einem Kumpel mit seinem Roccat Billigbrett passiert, das ich schon teilweise beim schleichen nicht mehr nachladen konnte. Musste dafür dann eine Taste loslassen. Da lob ich mir meine kleine Déck.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Juni 2011)

Ach... so. Na gut. Nee, für so fingerverknotende Sachen nehme ich lieber meinen Strategic Commander.  Aber ich bin auch nicht so der Shooter-Fan.


----------



## s|n|s (10. Juni 2011)

1. W/S - laufen
2. A/D - schräg laufen
3. Shift/Alt - modifier, weil die nächste Taste ohne Shift/Alt schon eine andere Funktion hat
4. Leertaste/X/C/V/B/F/E/R/T - Aktion im Spiel
plus eine Taste der Wahl, zum Beispiel + auf dem Nummernblock, für Teamspeak Push-to-Talk mit der rechten Hand, wenn die Maus nix zu tun hat.

Tastaturen mit NKRO sind genauso teuer, haben nur andere Features. Backlight, Mediakeys, USB-Jack, Audio-Jack . . . tausche ich gerne gegen NKRO, ein angenehmeres Layout, gescheite Stabilisatoren, die funktionieren, und die Hoffnung, dass sie länger hält.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, die gilt nur für Drittländer außerhalb der EU. Aber Umsatzsteuer wirst du schon blechen müssen. Kommt aufs Gleiche raus.


 Hmmm, beim Bestellvorgang das "Zielland" Deutschland ausgewählt, an dieser Stelle ließ sich *nicht* mehr die Option "excl. VAT" auswählen, somit ich die "VAT" (Value Added Tax / Umsatzsteuer) bereits entrichtet habe_._ Folglich gehe ich davon aus, dass die Sendung mich _ohne_ Umwege zu Hause erreicht- ich bin gespannt!
Sobald ich erste, nennenswerte Erfahrungen mit Tastatur/Handballenauflage gesammelt habe, poste ich es hier 'rein.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Juni 2011)

Jau, mach mal. Eine Firma in der EU kann sich problemlos eine deutsche Umsatzsteuer-ID besorgen. Wenn die das haben, ist die Steuersache eigentlich nicht (mehr) dein Bier. Waren denn bei der Bestellung die 19% Steuer ausgewiesen?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Juni 2011)

Öhm, jooaaaa, die Märchensteuer war entsprechend ausgewiesen... Geliefert wird's von "TNT"- dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Tastenbrett auch _so'n_ Knaller wird 
**Edit**
Die Tastatur mit der Handballenauflage ist gestern Nachmittag geliefert worden. Erster Eindruck:    Später mehr.


----------



## s|n|s (11. Juni 2011)

freu mich schon drauf.
hast du auch so ein metallisches Pingen bei manchen Tasten?


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juni 2011)

Das ist nur die Kasse, die bei der Keyboard Company klingelt. 

@brennmeister: Was hat die Pfundstastatur denn jetzt insgesamt in €uronen gekostet (all inclusive)?


----------



## Semox (12. Juni 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> freu mich schon drauf.
> hast du auch so ein metallisches Pingen bei manchen Tasten?


 metallisches Pingen ?  Ich hab sowas noch nie gehört bei einer Tastatur.


Ich musst bei meiner Lieferung die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer(19%) bei dem Postboten vor der Tür zahlen.
Immerhin besser als zum Zoll zu laufen.


----------



## Spinal (12. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch auf einen Bericht gespannt 



s|n|s schrieb:


> 1. W/S - laufen
> 2. A/D - schräg laufen
> 3. Shift/Alt - modifier, weil die nächste Taste ohne Shift/Alt schon eine andere Funktion hat
> 4. Leertaste/X/C/V/B/F/E/R/T - Aktion im Spiel
> ...


 
Also ich hatte mir nie Gedanken um NKRO gemacht, mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass ich bei manchen Games mit meiner G15 tatsächlich Probleme bekam, da ich erstens mit Pfeiltasten spiele und die meißten Keyboards dafür nicht extra ausgelegt sind und zweitens "sprinten" auf eine Taste gelegt habe. Also schräg sprinten und springen ging machmal nicht.
Aber so wirklich Probleme hatte ich nie.

bye
Spinal


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Juni 2011)

*OctoCore*


> Das ist nur die Kasse, die bei der Keyboard Company klingelt.  @brennmeister: Was hat die Pfundstastatur denn jetzt insgesamt in €uronen gekostet (all inclusive)


1. Egal, wo man so eine wertige Tastatur kauft, klingelt beim jeweiligen Händler die Kasse. So viel vorweg, das Tastenbrett ist es wert 
2. Den tagesaktuellen Umrechnungskurs kannst Du hier Währungsrechner ermitteln. Suche die Artikel von Interesse, z.B. Tastatur und Handballenauflage, aus "VAT" und Versand sind bereits mit enthalten, bevor Du die Bestellung absendest, weisst Du, wass es in €uronen kosten wird. Alternativ spuckt es Dir PayPal nach Abschluss des Zahlungsvorganges aus. Es ist kein billiges Vergnügen, aber es lohnt sich.

*Semox*


> Ich musst bei meiner Lieferung die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer(19%) bei dem Postboten vor der Tür zahlen.
> Immerhin besser als zum Zoll zu laufen.


Wenn Du in dem Shop bestellst, ist die Märchensteuer bereits enthalten, siehe Vorgenanntes. Geliefert wird's mit "TNT" direkt nach Hause, hat bei mir wunderbar geklappt!

Alles weitere zum Tastenbrett demnächst...


----------



## copi (15. Juni 2011)

so nu muss ich mich hier auch mal melden:

schreibe gerade auf einer filco tenkeyless mit cherry black switches. fantastisch! hab sie schon nen jahr oder so, so langsam geht
leider die beschriftung im wasd kreuz ab, kein wunder, sind die meistbenutzten tasten 
am tastenanschlag hat sich trotz extremer benutzung nichts geändert.
ich würde dieses brett jederzeit wieder kaufen, vor allem mit black switches, habe im MM mal durch das loch in der packung
auf der razer black widow rungeklackert, schrecklich!! laut und clicky, naja wers mag...

nun hab ich die filco black auf die arbeit outgesourced, damit ich in den pausen hier auch "professionell" daddeln kann,
und hab mir den (laut elitekeyboards.com) "offiziellen nachfolger" für zuhause bestellt:
Tenkeyless Tactile Touch Keyboard - elitekeyboards.com - Products
ist allerdings mit brown mx switches, wollte ich unbedingt mal testen.
nachdem ich nun die 3 häufigsten switches gefühlt habe, muss ich sagen, black sind die besten.
blau klickt extrem spür- und hörbar, schwarz garnicht, und braun fühlen sich an wie blacks, die ein bisschen klemmen 
dazu kommt, dass die leopold VIEL leichter ist als die filco (0,9kg gegen 1,7kg) und die beschriftung sehr dick aufgelasert ist
und bereits nach wenigen tagen abnutzt, also finger weg von leopold.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> 2. Den tagesaktuellen Umrechnungskurs kannst Du hier ...



Okayyyy - Danke für die Anleitung. 
Ich hatte die naive Idee, dass du einfach nur die Endsumme nennst, die du zu dem Kaufzeitpunkt abgedrückt hast. 
Für die fauleren Leser hier.
Auf alles weitere bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Spinal (15. Juni 2011)

copi schrieb:


> so nu muss ich mich hier auch mal melden:
> 
> ich würde dieses brett jederzeit wieder kaufen, vor allem mit black switches, habe im MM mal durch das loch in der packung
> auf der razer black widow rungeklackert, schrecklich!! laut und clicky, naja wers mag...



Habe ja eine mit Blue und eine mit Blacks hier. Ertappe mich aber auch selber dabei, dass mir die Blacks manchmal mehr Spaß machen, obwohl ich mir extra zum tippeln die Blue geholt habe. Ich finde, man muss sich etwas daran gewöhnen, dann tippt es sich sehr schön auf Blues, man darf die Tasten halt nicht so auf den Boden hämmern. Dann kann man ganz angenehm und leicht tippen und hat durch das Klick dennoch das Gefühl, etwas gedrückt zu haben. Ich finds nach kurzer umgewöhnung toll 



> ist allerdings mit brown mx switches, wollte ich unbedingt mal testen.
> nachdem ich nun die 3 häufigsten switches gefühlt habe, muss ich sagen, black sind die besten.
> blau klickt extrem spür- und hörbar, schwarz garnicht, und braun fühlen sich an wie blacks, die ein bisschen klemmen



Danke für diese Info, ich hatte auch mal mit Bronws geliebäugelt, aber genau dieses taktile (klemmen?) gefällt mir auch an den Blues nicht so. Gerade beim loslassen der Tasten.

Aber mal was anderes, ich finde die Blacks nachdem ich länger auf den Blues getippt habe sehr "straff". Was nicht schlecht ist, aber wie sind den die Browns so? Leichter?
Gibt ja noch die Reds, die müssten wie sehr leicht zu drückende Blacks sein.

Ist echt schlimm, wenn man einmal damit angefangen hat, will man alles haben.

bye
Spinal


----------



## copi (15. Juni 2011)

ja lol, habe jetzt noch bei ebay zugeschlagen, ne filco tenkeless 2 mit red switches 

die browns sind etwas leichter als die blacks. vom druck her wie die reds, zumindest laut den angegebenen werten vom hersteller.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Okayyyy - Danke für die Anleitung.
> Ich hatte die naive Idee, dass du einfach nur die Endsumme nennst, die du zu dem Kaufzeitpunkt abgedrückt hast.
> Für die fauleren Leser hier.
> Auf alles weitere bin ich gespannt.


 Für die faulen  Leser hier: Tastenbrett + Handballenauflage + Versand + Steuern = Etwas mehr als 200 Teuronen  Gewiss, viel Geld, aber _guuutes_ Tastenbrett. Ich hab' jetzt den "Clicky Blues"


----------



## s|n|s (16. Juni 2011)

f**k



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cherry MX Gold Kontakte,  haha


----------



## OctoCore (16. Juni 2011)

@brennmeister: Bedankt 
Das ist schon mal eine Hausnummer. Geht ja noch.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> @brennmeister: Bedankt
> Das ist schon mal eine Hausnummer. Geht ja noch.


 Aber sehr gerne geschehen  Zu nachtschlafender Stunde [01:03] ist nicht wirklich die Zeit für eine umfassende Tastatur-Revision. Aber: Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben...


----------



## s|n|s (19. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> @brennmeister: Bedankt
> Das ist schon mal eine Hausnummer. Geht ja noch.


 
Für die erste Mechanische Tastatur find ich es zu teuer. Wenn man sich der Sache sicher ist, ok.

Viel Spass damit! 

Handballenauflage find ich immer noch zu klein. Da passt die Maus-Hand nicht mehr drauf  = /


----------



## OctoCore (20. Juni 2011)

Man kann sich ja die Auflage sparen... dann spart man noch ein paar Euros ein. 200 Euro netto sind so ungefähr mein persönliches Limit für eine Tastatur - alles was nicht groß darüber hinaus geht, fällt für mich unter "geht ja noch". Bei einem Teil, das mehrere Rechnergenerationen übersteht, muss man nicht knauserig sein. 
Ich persönlich hätte für das Geld aber gerne noch 'ne Beleuchtung.


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

Lohnt such eine mechnische Tastatur zum zocken ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Juni 2011)

Sooo, Freunde guter (mechanischer) Tastenbretter, jetzt will ich mal -endlich- über meine ersten (Tasten-)Eindrücke mit der „Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Click Action Keyboard“ The Keyboard Company's FKBN105MC/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Click Action Keyboard schreiben. Mein + / - Fazit gleich vorneweg:
- Mechanische Oldschool-Tastatur mit *blauen* Cherry „Clicky-Schaltern“.
- Äußerst präzise, m.E. leichgängiger Tastenhub bis zum „Click“ (auslösen) 
- Ohne Tastenbeleuchtung und sonstigen Makro-und-was-es-sonst-noch-alles-an-modernen-Schnickschnack-gibt…
- …wobei, was nicht dran ist, auch nicht kaputt gehen kann 
- Baut recht hoch…
- …die optional erhältliche, wertige Handballenauflage http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=635 sei an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich empfohlen 
- Mit 1,2 kg Eigengewicht recht schwer…
- …dafür liegt die Tastatur auch sehr sicher und fest auf dem Schreibtisch 
- Entgegen der Artikelbeschreibung sind die drei LED’s nicht *grün*, sondern *blau*…
- …ist Geschmackssache.
- Hoher Preis…
- …dafür erhält man eine wertige Tastatur, welche so manch eine Razer, Roccat, Logitech/Alienware und-wie-sie-alle-heißen überdauern wird 
Ob einem die *blauen* Cherry-Schalter zusagen, oder doch lieber *braun*/*schwarz* usw. ist jedem seine eigene Sache, die Tastatur gibt es auch in anderen Ausführungen. Mir jedenfalls sagen die „Clicky’s“ sehr zu. Kann auch daran liegen, dass ich einige Zeit auf den legendären mechanischen IBM-Tastenbrettern ´rumgehämmert habe und Mikroschalter mir grundsätzlich Competition Pro zusagen.
Es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, welche Anforderungen an das neue Tastenbrett gestellt werden, in Sachen Päzision sind die *blauen* Cherry-Schalter _das_ Optimum.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> dafür erhält man eine wertige Tastatur, welche so manch eine Razer, Roccat, Logitech/Alienware und-wie-sie-alle-heißen überdauern wird ]


 

Ich denke mal das so gut wie jede mechanische die 0815 Rubberdome Bretter von den oben genannten Herstellern überdauern wird.  Ist halt einfach eine andere Liga.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Juni 2011)

Noch andere Meinungen


----------



## Spinal (20. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Bericht, aber wieso sind denn die blauen Cherry Schalter deiner Ansicht nach in Sachen Präzision DAS Optimum? Was genau meinst du damit?

Ich teile die Meinung auch nicht ganz, dass mechanische Tastaturen zwangsläufig länger halten. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich das sie es tun, aber ich habe hier durchaus noch alte Rubberdome Dinger rumfliegen und auch schon einige weggeschmissen weil sie einfach schon ZU alt waren. Und in der Hinsicht müssen sich die neuen mechanischen Tastaturen ja auch erstmal beweisen, mir bringen keine 20 Jahre haltenden Schalter etwas, wenn die Tasten sich auflösen, vergammeln, vergilben oder was weiß ich was kaputt geht. Was passiert, wenn mir mal was Cola in die Tastatur läuft? Da schneiden manche Rubberdomes sicher besser ab. Sollte zwar nicht passieren, aber kann.
Und die Features so mancher Gamer Gumimatte vermisse ich auch ab und zu.

Aber von wegen Wertigkeit, Tippgefühl und natürlich auch Sound sind sie schon deutlich besser. Ich finde es zb. toll, dass man die Tasten nicht ganz runter drücken muss. Und das man sich im Prinzip anhand der verschiedenen Schalter schon ganz gut etwas aussuchen kann, was einem gut liegt. Ist natürlich dann immernoch eine Frage der Verfügbarkeit.

bye
Spinal


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Juni 2011)

Ich hab auch schon 10 Jahre alte Rubberdome Tastaturen gesehen. Nur das bei denen der Anschlag komplett für den Popo waren weil die Rubberdomes total  ausgelutscht waren. Das ist bei einer mechanischen nicht so. Bei den mechanischen sind meistens auch die besseren Keycaps verbaut. Entweder Doubleshots oder halt Qualitativ hochwertige mit gelaserter Schrift. Nicht so ein Zeug was Logitech bei den G11/15/19/whatever verbaut. Da sehen die Keycaps bei Hardcore Zockern nach einem Jahr oder zwei nicht mehr wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Spinal (20. Juni 2011)

Dafür kann ich mir für den Preis auch 5 Rubberdomes kaufen, habe alle paar Jahre ne neue Tastatur und somit auch neue Tasten usw.
Ich weiß gar nicht was zb. die Meka G1 hat, wahrscheinlich aufgedruckte Tastenbeschriftung. Ich kenne keine Tastatur die aktuell Doubleshots hat und die gelaserten Dinger sind nicht wirklich schön, verschmutzen schnell und fühlen sich manchmal unschön an. Die Black Widow hat vermutlich gleich "hochwertige" Tasten wie eine Logitech G15.

Wie gesagt, in meinen Augen müssen sich die neuen Tastaturen erstmal beweisen, mal sehen wie so eine Meka G1 oder Black Widow nach ein paar Jahren aussehen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## OctoCore (20. Juni 2011)

Die mechanische Wertigkeit der Tastatur wird in erster Linie durch die verbauten Tasten bestimmt. Und da muss sich eine neue Tastatatur nicht beweisen, wenn es die Tasten selbst schon viel Jahre lang getan haben. 
Was die Resistenz gegen Flüssigkeiten angeht - da ist eine Mechanische einer Gummimatte gegenüber haushoch überlegen, da es bei normalem Betrieb kaum möglich ist, dass Flüssigkeit in die Tasten gelangt. Auf die Platine mit den aufgelöteten Tasten hingegen schon. 
Das Schlimmste: Flüssigkeit zwischen Tastengehäuse und PCB - wenn sie einigermaßen leitend ist, führt das zu wirren Eingaben. Dann muss die Tastatur ein paar Minuten geföhnt werden. Aber nicht mit der höchsten Hitze, sonst bekommt sie Dauerwellen.  
Wenn bei den Billigheimern die Flüssigkeit erstmal zwischen die Folienkontakte gelangt ist, dann ist eigentlich Feierabend. Natürlich kann man (muss man auch, denn normales Trocknen kann viele Tage dauern) alles zerlegen und die Folien trocken wischen, aber ob die Tastatur hinterher wieder ganz die Alte ist, steht in den Sternen.
Bei meiner alten Cherry hier sind schon einige Liter im Laufe der Jahre durchgeflossen, denke ich. Schon alleine dadurch, weil bei klebrigen Unfällen gut nachgespült werden sollte. Hat sie aber gut verkraftet.


----------



## Spinal (21. Juni 2011)

Klar, die Tasten sind das wichtigste und wenn sich diese schon bei anderen Tastaturen schon bewährt haben ist alles gut. Aber ich geh jetzt mal von mir aus, ich wüsste nicht wie gut die Tasten der Black Widow Ultimate oder der Meka G1 sind. Ich weiß auch nicht auf welchen Tastaturen die schonmal verbaut waren, oder was es da für Erfahrungswerte gibt.
Da ich jetzt allerdings auch mit den G15 oder anderen Billigtastaturen nie Probleme hatte, gehe ich davon aus das ich hiermit auch keine Probleme kriegen werde. Aber ich habe schon Bilder von Tastaturen gesehen, wo die Beschriftung richtig schlimm und abgenutzt aussah. Wäre enttäuschend für solche Leute wenn das bei so einer Black Widow auch passieren würde.

Und danke für den Hinweis mit den Flüssigkeiten. Mir ist mit einer G15 genau das übrigens passiert. Habe das Ding auseinander genommen, gereinigt, aber einige G-Tasten hatten nen Hau weg. Also es war tatsächlich Cola und die hat die Leiterbahnen angegriffen.

Aber ich will gar nicht ausprobieren, wie gut meine mechanischen mit Flüssigkeiten klarkommen. Aber gut zu wissen das sie es wohl ganz gut verkraften 

bye
Spinal


----------



## copi (21. Juni 2011)

so, die kleine meka ist gestern angekommen.
war ein kompromiss, weil auf der arbeit ein deutsches layout vorhanden sein muss, aber trotzdem was zum zocken 

an alle fps zocker: vorsicht!
die linke shift taste besteht nur aus einer einzelnen, nicht doppelt langen taste, seeeeehr irritierend, wenn ihr wie ich dort das rennen belegt habt.
die rechte pfeil hoch taste ist da, wo sich normalerweise die rechte shift taste befindet, auch sehr irritierend.

qualität mutet hochwertig an, von der seite her hab ich keine beanstandungen, aber dieses layout 
keine ahnung ob ich irgendwann nicht mehr eine zeile nach oben springe anstatt nen buchstaben gross zu schreiben...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juni 2011)

*@Spinal:*


> Danke für den Bericht, aber wieso sind denn die blauen Cherry Schalter  deiner Ansicht nach in Sachen Präzision DAS Optimum? Was genau meinst du  damit?


Die blauen "Clicky's" sind absolut präzise. Das taktile Feedback ist eine klare Ansage, wann der Tastenbefehl ausgeführt wurde. Bei den Rubberdomes ist es je nach Tastenbrett unterschiedlich klar definiert.


> Ich teile die Meinung auch nicht ganz, dass mechanische Tastaturen zwangsläufig länger halten.


Die Präzision bei den Blauen bleibt, Rubberdomes verschleißen bauartbedingt mit der Zeit einfach, ein höherer Tastendruck zum Auslösen wird notwendig. Clicky's machen bis zum bitteren Ende "Click" und _irgendwann_ dann nicht mehr. Bis dahin machen die Schalter mit gleichmäßiger Präzision ihren Job. So wie die guten, alten IBM-Tastaturen/Büronutzung. Mechanisch waren die noch top, aber dann war es nicht mehr trés chic, mit den "Klapperdingern" 'rumzuklimpern...


----------



## Spinal (21. Juni 2011)

Also im Vergleich zu Rubberdomes sind die MX Blues sicher extrem präzise, aber was ist zb. im Vergleich mit den MX Blacks?

Die sind auch extrem präzise und ich finde man muss wissen was man mit "Präzise" meint. Wenn ich bei meiner Black Widow eine Taste drücke, sie dann loslasse, aber nicht ganz bis zum "ausrasten" warte, dann kann man sie schon wieder drücken, sie macht dann natürlich nicht klick, aber der Buchstabe kommt. Beim zocken kann das hinderlich sein wenn man schnell wiederholt eine Taste drückt. Das wirkt dann etwas schwammig. Die Blacks sind ja nicht taktil, und das finde ich bei den Blacks ehrlich gesagt zum Zocken besser, da kommt immer nach 2 mm der Buchstabe bzw. was immer man drückt und ich muss immer 2 mm zurück.

Zum schreiben ist das "Problem" meiner Ansicht nach auch bei Doppelbuchstaben vernachlässigbar und die MX Blues auch angenehmer. 

Besonders wenn man die Tasten eben nicht bis zum Boden durchdrückt, schätzt man das taktile Feedback und die MX Blacks wirken durch den nach 2 mm zwar fest definierten, beim drücken aber nicht wahrnehmbaren Auslösepunkt schwammiger.

Finde es halt auslegungssache und wollte nur wissen, was du damit meinst, aber das habe ich jetzt verstanden 

@copi
Zur Shift Taste, ist die im deutschen Layout nicht immer recht kurz? Also allen meinen Tastaturen habe ich eine ganz leicht längere Shift Taste gegenüber den normalen Tasten.

bye
Spinal


----------



## s|n|s (22. Juni 2011)

Ich finde nur Bilder von der Meka G1, wo die linke Shift-Taste ganz nach ISO 1,5 groß ist.
Die 6Gv2 hat ein Monster von Shift links und fällt damit aus dem Rahmen.


----------



## copi (22. Juni 2011)

@spinal

lol ja du hast recht, im .de layout ist sie nur ein bisschen länger, im us layout, mit dem ich seit nem jahr zocke, ist sie richtig lang.

im netz sind irgendwie keine bilder von der kleinen im deutschen layout zu finden, aber es ist wirklich ein krampf mit der winzigen linken shift taste
und der nach links verschobenen rechten shift taste...ich drücke JEDES mal pfeil oben statt shift...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Juni 2011)

*@Spinal:*
Deinen Ausführungen ist nichts weiter hinzuzufügen, weil alles klar, gelle?! Ob einem die "Black's" oder "Blue's" eher liegen, muss ein jeder selbst ausprobieren. Mir sagen wegen des präzisen, taktilen Feedbacks die "Blue's" eher zu- sowohl zum schreiben als auch zocken.
Ich denke mal, das kürzlich ausrangierte Alienware TactX-Tastenbrett war die letzte in Rubberdomebauweise auf meinem privaten Schreibtisch... Wegen der kollegenunfreundlichen Lautstärkeentwicklung der Mechanics muss ich im Büro weiterhin auf Rubberdomes 'rumhämmern  Was tut man nicht alles für ein gutes Betriebsklima


----------



## s|n|s (22. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> [Wegen der kollegenunfreundlichen Lautstärkeentwicklung der Mechanics muss ich im Büro weiterhin auf Rubberdomes 'rumhämmern  Was tut man nicht alles für ein gutes Betriebsklima


Dafür gibts MX Browns und Topre :

: P


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Juni 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Dafür gibts MX Browns und Topre :
> 
> : P


 Klar doch  Du hast vollkommen recht  Die Brownies  Da habe ich nicht lange gezögert, mir nun kurzentschlossen die Filco Majestouch mit den Brown Switches und natürlich der Handballenauflage (Filco Leather Wristrest for Standard Keyboards) gekauft. Rubberdome adé  Die blauen Switches eignen sich für meinen privaten Gebrauch recht gut, aber im Büro mit einem Schreibtischgegenüber könnte es doch auf Dauer recht störend sein, wenn ich den lieben, langen Tag mal mehr oder weniger vor mich hin "klickere"  Das könnte dem guten Betriebsklima abträglich sein...  Dafür gibt es ja die "emissionsärmeren" Brownies 
Ich bin jetzt zwar ärmer, aber das Leben ist schön(er)


----------



## s|n|s (23. Juni 2011)

Fürs Büro würde ich ne G80-3000 mit Browns nehmen. Nicht das der Chef denkt, ich hätte zuviel Geld    : P


----------



## eXtra (23. Juni 2011)

Tastertur? Sowas wie ein Touchpad?

Wenn nich kannste meine alte haben ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrigi26 (23. Juni 2011)

Abend Leute

Ich hab ne Frage bezüglich ein paar mechanischen Tastaturen, die ich mir beim durchlesen dieses (übrigens sehr guten!) Threads rausgepickt habe.

1. Steelseries 6Gv2: Die billigste (?) der Tastaturen, aber auch recht schmucklos. Hier fehlt mir vorallem die Handauflage, und die Erhebung vorne dran ist ja nicht unerheblich, ist das denn noch bequem zum Gamen/Schreiben, oder muss ich da ne Gelunterlage kaufen? Ausserdem fehlt mir hier die Beleuchtung, da ich mich irgendwie darauf eingefahren hab und ohne Beleuchtung traurig bin, obwohl ich blind tippe bzw. nicht auf die Tastatur schauen muss zum Hand neu aufsetzen.

2. Razer BlackWidow Ultimate: Eine sehr teure Tastatur, von meinem Lieblingshersteller halt (JAA, steinigt mich ich finde Razer cool, Design spricht mich an und es wirklich vom Aussehen her edel (wenngleich vllt. auch nicht langlebig). Hier ist eigentlich alles vorhanden, nur frage ich mich ob die MX Blue Schalter zum Egoshooter spielen geeignet sind, zum Schreiben sind sie ja aber sowieso fast das Nonplusultra. Also bei Egoshootern rede ich halt von "Feierabendzocken" auf höherem Niveau, allerdings kein E-Sports/ESL oder so, halt mit gewissem Skill. Einfach so, dass man sie gut bedienen kann und die Tastendrücke auch sitzen. Ist die Pseudohandballenauflage eigentlich ausreichend zum Abstützen oder ist das nur ein Keil der das Razerlogo halten soll?

3. TTeSports Meka G1: Preis ist in den mittleren Regionen angesiedelt, von dem her kein Problem. Nur scheint hier keine Hintergrundbeleuchtung vorhanden zu sein, oder täusche ich mich da? Ansonsten scheint sie ja solide zum Gamen geeignet zu sein. Die Handballenauflage scheint sehr lang zu sein :i like: und es sind MX Blacks verbaut, also laut Beschreibung für Egoshooter besser geeignet als MX Blues, aber fürs Schreiben ein wenig schwammiger... Wie sieht es mit der Qualität aus? Ist die Tastatur ihr Geld wert?

4. Cherry G80-3000 Black: Hab noch nie was von der Tastatur gehört, ich find sie auch potthässlich (qualitativ sicher beanstandungslos denke ich), aber sie ist ja eher für den Officegebrauch gemacht worden bzw. für bestes Vielschreiben, und nicht für L33T-Gaming wo die Tastatur blinken und tuten muss bei jedem Tastendruck  Hier sind ja die MX Browns verbaut, also diese Alleskönner, die ein bisschen "Antwort" geben, also taktil sind, aber nicht so laut klicken. Ist die Tastatur auch zum Gamen sinnvoll, oder sollte ich die Auswahl lieber auf die ersten drei Tastaturen einschränken? Achja und warum zur Hölle hat die am oberen Tastaturrand so ne hässliche leere Fläche? Ist da was drin was wichtig ist oder soll das nur blöd aussehen?

Alle Preisvergleiche basieren auf Schweizer Franken, in DE/UK können die Preise natürlich anders sein. Ich habe mich mal auf die vier Tastaturen beschränkt, da das die einzigen sind, die ich problemlos in der Schweiz/Deutschland bekomme, bzw. dessen Händlern ich vertraue 

Ich persönlich würde ja die BlackWidow zum Schreiben nehmen (MX Blues, auch wenn sie viel zu teuer ist dafür) und die Meka G1 zum Gamen, auch wenn die Ausstattung tendenziell schlechter ist als bei der BlackWidow. Aber ich hab mit meinem mickrigen Azubigehalt ja net genug Geld für son Schwachsinn xD, das kann ich mir später mal leisten, ich suche viel mehr nach ner guten Allroundlösung für daheim zum Gamen und "Mittelviel-Schreiben", also Chatten und mal im PCGHX den üblichen Nonsens verbreiten. 
Wenn ich auf der Arbeit durchkriege, dass ich ne eigene Tastatur mitnehmen darf, dann kauf ich mir für dort fast 100%ig ne Steelseries 6Gv2, die sieht am dezentesten aus und die MX Blacks machen net so nen Lärm wie die Blues, auch wenn die Blues besseres Schreibgefühl liefern... Man sollte ja unnötige Aggressionen unter Kollegen vermeiden 
Von meinem Schreibstil soll sich bitte niemand angegriffen fühlen, falls dem so wäre.

Chrigi


----------



## copi (23. Juni 2011)

so viele fragen 
zu 1: habe sie selbst auch hier, super teil, habe nie eine auflage gebraucht, schreibe aber auch wenig, zocke hauptsächlich fps. ist mir nur, 
wie alle mechas auf dem deutschen markt (ausser meka), zu breit.
bin auf filco tenkeyless umgestiegen.

zu 2: blue switches solltest du dir echt 2 mal überlegen, von razer mal ganz abgesehen ist geschmackssache natürlich, ich finde sie für fps
unbrauchbar, zu hart und auch zu laut im ts, nen kumpel hat eine und ich hör ihn immer wenn er hektisch vor mir flieht hehe...

zu 3: nein, keine beleuchtung. habe mir die kleine schwester der g1 gekauft fürs büro, tippen mit mx black ist für mich top, die verarbeitung solide und schwer,
also gehe ich davon aus, dass sich die grosse schwester hier auch keinen fauxpas erlaubt. ergo: geld wert.

zu 4: finger weg, so wie ich das rauslese stehst du wenigstens auf ein minimum an style, mit DEM ding siehst du aus wie nen nerd 
brown switches hab ich ebenfalls hier in einer leopold tenkyless, auch sehr geil, leichter als blacks, aber fühen sich ein wenig "schleifend" an,
eben wirklich ein zwischending zwischen blue und black. für fps super geeignet.
im moment is noch ne tenkyless mit red switches unterwegs zu mir, das sollte dann das nonplusultra für fps sein, leicht wie browns aber
ganz ohne tactile.

falls black mx und fullsize für dich in frage kommen, und du ne grüne beleuchtung aller tasten magst, kanste dir ja noch Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Mionix » Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard
die hier anschaun.

grüsse!


----------



## s|n|s (24. Juni 2011)

g80-3000 gibt es mit Blacks, Browns und Blues

Kauf Dir ne gebrauchte und schau, welche Dir am meisten zusagen

Black MX Cherry Boards gibts am meisten bei ebay. Blue muss man schon etwas warten. Browns gar nicht. G80-3000 müsste man sich mal wegen KRO/Ghosting angucken, ob da beim Zocken eine Kombi blockiert.

Viele Starcraft2 Zocker zocken mit Blues. FPS, muss Du wissen. Probiers aus und kauf Dir ne gebrauchte, bevor 150,-€ für ne neue, die Dir dann doch nicht gefällt.

Über ebay gibts noch ne Choc Mini mit Blacks für etwa 100,-€ und PLUs mit allen möglichen Switches.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Juni 2011)

Mann _kann_ sich testweise eine gebrauchte Tastatur kaufen, beim Neukauf sollte es in Sachen Rückgabe keine Probleme geben, siehe "Fernabsatzgesetz" Internetrecht - Widerrufsrecht Fernabsatzgesetz 
Wenn einem das bestellte Tastenbrett nicht zusagen sollte, sendet man es einfach zurück. Da der Verkaufspreis über 40,- Euro liegt, trägt die Rücksendekosten der Händler. Dann bestellt man sich einfach eine andere usw...


----------



## copi (24. Juni 2011)

@brennmeister: steht zwar so im gesetz und ist eigentlich auch völlig ok, habe das ne ganze
zeit so gemacht.
was mir aufgefallen ist, dass je öfter ich das bei nem händler gemacht habe,
um so öfter habe ich ebenfalls schon benutzte ware zugeschickt bekommen.
die scheinen da listen zu führen.
mich persönlich stört das nicht, weill die sachen immer einwandfrei sind, aber eben shconmal geöffnet.

man sollte es sich, falls einen das stört, nicht mit seinem lieblingshändler verderben, sondern testobjekte,
von denen absehbar ist, dass sie zurück gehen, lieber irgendwo anders bestellen, wo man sonst nix holt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Juni 2011)

@copi: Wie oft muss man in diesem Fall "testen"? Nach den vielen Ausführungen in diesem Thread steht die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit, die "richtige" Tastatur zu kaufen, bei fifty-fifty 
Oder


----------



## E-Beast (24. Juni 2011)

Ich benutze seit Jahren mittlerweile die Raptor Gaming K1. Bis jetzt einwandfrei und ich würde nie wieder eine "normale" Tastatur kaufen. Sie hat sogar schon den einen oder anderen "Kaffee Angriff" überlebt.


----------



## copi (24. Juni 2011)

och soo oft muss man ansich nicht testen, gibt ja nur 3 gängige switches.
wenn du ne fullsize tastatur brauchst, hast du in .de nur die wahl zwischen blue und black mx switches, die sich
(und das is ja das tolle) bei keiner tastatur vom anschlag her unterscheiden, also zählt nur die optik .

bei mir wars halt so, dass ich im nachhinein festgestellt habe, dass ich mit schmalen tenkeyless keyboards wesentlich besser zurechtkomme,
deswegen sind ne menge zurück gegangen.

p.s.: ich mag deine signatur *zuck* *dance*


----------



## Spinal (24. Juni 2011)

Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Abend Leute
> 
> Ich hab ne Frage bezüglich ein paar mechanischen Tastaturen, die ich mir beim durchlesen dieses (übrigens sehr guten!) Threads rausgepickt habe.
> 
> Chrigi



Ich denke,, wie Copi schon sagte ist die Mionix sehr gut für dich. Aber ich glaube die kommt erst ende Juli raus. Ist praktisch eine Meka G1 mit grüner Beleuchtung.
Wenn ein Rubberdome Keyboard im Neuzustand nicht schwammig für dich ist, sind es die MX Blacks auch nicht.

bye
Spinal


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Juni 2011)

Hi-Ho Freunde guter Tastenbretter 
Vergangenen Freitag wurde mir meine neue FILCO Majestouch mit *braunen* Switches ins Büro geliefert Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital Selbstversständlich gleich angeschlossen und drauflosgetippt. Jup, ich bin schlichtweg begeistert. Meine klare Empfehlung an die "*Brownies*". M.E. ist weniger Tastendruck als bei den "*Blacks*" erforderlich, der Anschlag ist sehr präzise und vor allem _schnell_. Gerade in der Eingwöhnungsphase kommt es hier und da mal zu Doppelauslösungen. Man gewöhnt sich aber recht zügig daran. Für Zehn-Finger-blind-Schnelltipper wie mich optimal  Ich denke mal, dass dies auch ambitionierten Zockern gelegen kommt  Jedenfalls tippe und daddele ich zu Hause auf der gleichen Tastatur mit den *blauen* Switches. Das taktile "klick" sagt mir sehr zu, leider ist das Anschlaggeräusch zu laut für's Büro  Wer auf Beleuchtung und andere Gimmicks verzichten kann, sind die FILCO's wunderbare Arbeitsgeräte, welche auch Freude beim Spielen bereiten. Nie wieder Rubberdome, ich setzen von  nun an _ausschließlich_ auf mechanische Präzision und Langlebigkeit


----------



## Chrigi26 (27. Juni 2011)

Tach Leute

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten! 

Also so wie das hier beschrieben wird, wäre wohl eine Steelseries 6Gv2 für mich am besten geeignet, vor allem wahrscheinlich wegen dem niedrigen Preis. Die Tastatur wäre es wahrscheinlich auch wert, neben ihrem Zweck als Gamingtastatur auch als Bürotastatur eingesetzt zu werden, da die MX Blacks ja im Büro noch leise genug sind um keine spontanen Wutanfälle auszulösen.
Die Mionix Zibal sieht zwar sehr gut aus, ist aber leider auch recht teuer und in der Schweiz nicht (wahrscheinlich nie) erhältlich. Die Raptor Gaming K1 klingt ganz interessant, ist vorallem nur unwesentlich teurer als die Steelseries 6Gv2. So wie ich das aus der Beschreibung rauslesen kann hat die wohl MX Blacks, also wieder gut fürs Gaming geeignet.
Die Meka G1 scheint mir im Nachhinhein uninteressant, da sie ja weder über Beleuchtung noch über irgendwelche Sonderfeatures verfügt (ausser der Handballenauflage...).
Da müsste ich mir dann nur noch eine Handballenauflage kaufen, wenn ich die Steelseries oder die Raptor Gaming benutzen will, oder lässt sich von meiner Uralt-G11 noch die Handballenauflage benutzen? Also einfach ausklipsen und an die neue Tastatur ranschieben? Oder wäre eine richtige Gelhandballenauflage besser geeignet?

Noch ein Letztes: Woran merke ich eigentlich bei nicht eindeutig gekennzeichneten oder überprüfbaren Tastaturen ob sie mechanisch oder normal sind? Z.B. meine G11 hat ja logischerweise keine Cherryswitches, sonst würds dabeistehen. Aber wie siehts mit Logitech oder Dell OEM-Produkten aus, die bei PCs und Laptop-Bundles mitgeliefert werden? Ich habe hier im Geschäft eine rumstehen, die einen ganz angenehmen (flachen) Anschlag hat, aber wahrscheinlich keine mechanischen Tasten, allein schon wegen dem Preis. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Chrigi

P.S.: Da ich in der Schweiz lebe, findet das Fernabsatzrecht hier keine Anwendung bzw. es ist einfach nicht vorhanden  Und mit Lieferungen aus Deutschland dauert das zu lang, als dass ich das noch gescheit ausnützen könnte.


----------



## BMASTER (27. Juni 2011)

Also ich hole mir fürs erste nur eine Steelseries 6Gv2, damit ich die Blacks testen kann. Da ich ein ziemlich Hardcore FPS Zocker bin, hatte ich bei meinem Händler die Wahl zwischen 6Gv2 und Meka  Aber ich freue mich schon auf die Mionix Zibal 60, zwar hat sie eine grüne Beleuchtung und ich mag mehr rote Beleuchtung. Aber als ich sie gesehen habe, wusste ich, sobald diese auf dem Markt ist, werde ich sie, sofern mir die blacks gefallen, kaufen. Sobald ich die 6Gv2 habe, werde ich hier mal meine Meinung reinposten, dauert leider noch gute 2 Wochen, Lieferengpass


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Juni 2011)

Dann wünsche ich Dir, dass Dir die *Black* Switches zusagen. Für meinen Teil bin ich von der *Brownies* _sehr_ angetan. Bei den *Blackies* war mir der Auslösedruck zu hoch... Aber, lassen wir uns mal von Deiner Meinung zu den *Blackies* überraschen...


----------



## copi (27. Juni 2011)

sorry doppelpost
http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k221/undarken/Ducky 1087/switches.jpg


----------



## copi (27. Juni 2011)

copi schrieb:


> @chrigi: du wenn du wirklich so dringend eine handablage brauchst, kaufe die 7g, nicht die 6gv2, da ist ein rahmen dabei, google mal.
> und zu dem oem/billig boards: mechanisch wird schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr produziert, das kommt erst jetzt wieder gross ins gerede,
> weil die hersteller mitbekommen haben, dass einige spieler wieder auf mechanische zurückgreifen.
> ein 2tes merkmal ist der preis, ne mechanische gibts nich einfach zum rechner dazu oder kostet 9,99 bei medimax, die dinger sind immer teuer
> ...


hehe...


----------



## OctoCore (27. Juni 2011)

Chrigi26 schrieb:


> ... oder lässt sich von meiner Uralt-G11 noch die Handballenauflage benutzen? Also einfach ausklipsen und an die neue Tastatur ranschieben? Oder wäre eine richtige Gelhandballenauflage besser geeignet?



Gel oder nicht - die Frage kann dir keiner beantworten. Das musst du selbst entscheiden. Ich benutze normalerweise keine Handballenauflage - aber wenn, dann würde ich immer Gel nehmen. 



> Noch ein Letztes: Woran merke ich eigentlich bei nicht eindeutig gekennzeichneten oder überprüfbaren Tastaturen ob sie mechanisch oder normal sind? Z.B. meine G11 hat ja logischerweise keine Cherryswitches, sonst würds dabeistehen. Aber wie siehts mit Logitech oder Dell OEM-Produkten aus, die bei PCs und Laptop-Bundles mitgeliefert werden? Ich habe hier im Geschäft eine rumstehen, die einen ganz angenehmen (flachen) Anschlag hat, aber wahrscheinlich keine mechanischen Tasten, allein schon wegen dem Preis. Was sagt ihr dazu?



Bei Tastaturen mit MX-Tasten sind die Tasten recht hoch, weil es die darunter befindlichen Taster auch sind.
Schau dir ein paar Bilder im Netz an, dann siehst du den Unterschied. Im Zweifelsfall kannst du auch einfach mal eine Kappe abziehen (im Laden aber weniger zu empfehlen  ).
Ob Logitech jemals mechanische Tastaturen angeboten hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis - ich halte das für unwahrscheinlich, aber ich bin da auch voreingenommen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ob Logitech jemals mechanische Tastaturen angeboten hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis - ich halte das für unwahrscheinlich, aber ich bin da auch voreingenommen.


 Nein, Logitech hat bislang keine mechanischen Tastaturen angeboten. Das ist das "Spielfeld" von Cherry.


----------



## Chrigi26 (27. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend Leuts

Soooo, nachdem ich mich mal schlaugelesen habe über die Cherry G80-3000, weiss ich nun einiges mehr über sie und auch über die verschiedenen Varianten in denen sie hergestellt wird.
Also 1. sie ist die günstigste aller mechanischen Keyboards in den mir bekannten Shops, mir ist klar geworden dass probieren das beste ist bei mechanischen Tastaturen und dass ich mich mal bei den drei Cherrys durchprobieren sollte, darauf komme ich noch zurück.
2. gibt es für sie sowohl Schwarze (Gaming), also auch Blaue (Schreiben auffer Arbeit) Switches, die Braunen werde ich vllt. später mal ausprobieren, ich beschränke mich jetzt aber mal nur auf die ersten Zwei.
3. Kann mir das Design doch eigentlich getrost am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen, da, wie ihr ja schon oft gesagt habt und wie ich es oft gelesen habe, eine mechanische Tastatur ein Werkzeug ist, das funktionieren und nicht aussehen soll. Nur bei der Beleuchtung muss ich mir was einfallen lassen. 

Also wegen der Handballenauflage schauen ich am besten im Mediadoof oder nem anderen Elektoladen nach, ob die sowas billig verkaufen, damit ich nicht irgendwann vom ganzen Highend-Geschreibe RSI oder Karpal bekomme  Die mechanischen Tastaturen wolln ja genutzt werden.

Das die OEM und Logitech Tastaturen Rubberdomes sind, dachte ich mir schon fast, nur wollte ich da mal eure Kennermeinung wissen 

Zu dem Ausprobieren der Tastaturen durch Ausnutzen des Fernabsatzrechtes: Eigentlich müsste doch das Fernabsatzrecht, da ja Amazon als deutscher Händler agiert, auch für ausländische Kunden gelten, z.B. in meinem Fall die Schweiz. Wenn ich mir jetzt 3 Tastaturen bestelle, ab wann gilt mein 14-tägiges Zeitfenster in dem ich Sachen zurückschicken darf? Bzw. kann das überhaupt schnell genug gehen, wenn man den Versand mitrechnet? Also zählt der Zeitpunkt, wenn man die Ware losschickt, oder wenn sie bei Amazon ankommt? Ich kenn mich im Recht leider net so gut aus, vorallem mit dem Deutschen 

Chrigi


----------



## BMASTER (27. Juni 2011)

@Chrigi26

Ich bin selbst auch Schweizer wie du vielleicht schon an meinem Wohnort bemerkt hast. 

Zu deiner Frage wegen Rückgaberecht weiss ich selbst nicht so recht ab wann es gilt, aber sofern ich mich noch an Rechtskunde erinnern kann, ist das Zeitfenster bei Onlinehandel etwas grösser, da der Versand teils etwas länger dauern kann. Ich glaube jedenfalls, dass die Dauer ab dem Zeitpunkt anfängt, wo die Ware den Händler verlässt, dann die 14 Tage +ca 7 Tage "Lieferverzögerung". Könnte aber auch ganz normal 14 Tage sein, aber erst bei erhalten des Paketes. Am besten schreibst du den Händler deswegen gleich selber an, wie das genau ausschaut.     Ja ja, manche würden mir jetzt wohl am liebsten eine über die Rübe ziehen, da man in solchen Fällen nicht direkt den Händler fragen sollte wies denn ausschaut mit Gesetz, erst recht nicht bei solch einem Gestetz.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit etwas helfen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Juni 2011)

Wegen des "Fernabsatzrechts" bin ich der Meinung, dass der Standort (Gerichtsstand) des Händler ausschlaggebend ist. Im Falle von Amazon.de halt Deutschland. Wegen der Lieferzeiten würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Meine in England bestellte FILCO wurde innerhalb von drei Tagen geliefert. Rechne im ungünstigsten Fall mit einer Lieferzeit von bis zu vier _Werk_tagen. Da davon auszugehen ist, dass Du nach Erhalt der Tastatur diese gleich ausprobierst, folglich daran Gefallen finden wirst, oder auch nicht, diese dann ggf. gleich zurücksenden würdest. Die Rücknahmeformalitäten regelst Du dann online über Dein Amazon-Kundenkonto. Nach meinen Erfahrungen klappt das bei Amazon einwandfrei.


----------



## Chrigi26 (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, das du in Bern wohnst hab ich bemerkt, dachte mir schon das du mir da weiterhelfen kannst 
Und wenn das so ist, werde ich das am besten Mal ausprobieren, wenn das Rückgaberecht net hinhaut (whyever) weil ichs verkackt hab, dann hab ich trotzdem ne super Tastatur, bei den Cherry Switches machts ja sowieso keinen Unterschied welche Tastatur man kauft, da machen ja nur die Hersteller mehr oder weniger ihr Markenzeichen und ein bisschen Bling-Bling drauf.
Aber wenn ihr sagt, dass die Lieferzeit bei ab Lager verfügbaren Produkten so um die max. 3-4 Tage beträgt, dann sollte ich wohl am besten Montags bestellen, um das Zeug noch in derselben Woche zu bekommen, oder? Und wegen der Bezahlung: Ich hab mir mal was mit Kreditkarte dort gekauft, hat auch geklappt (hab das damals mit deutscher Lieferadresse gemacht unsoweiter), wie ich bei Amazon gelesen habe lässt sich aber nichts mit Vorauszahlung oder Rechnungsstellung machen. Für mich wäre halt Vorauszahlung am praktischsten, da ich net immer meine Mutter stressen will, dass sie ihre Kreditkarte rausrückt (bin leider noch unter 18 und deshalb net kreditkartenwürdig).
Und nochmal was an dich in Bern: Auf der Website der Schweiz und bei Amazon hab ich noch ein bisschen was wegen der MwSt sowie der Geringfügigkeitsgrenze gelesen, bin aber net ganz schlau geworden daraus.
Also
1. Wird beim Import in die Schweiz gleich abzgl. der deutschen MwSt und zzgl. der schweizer MwSt gerechnet, oder muss man selber den passenden Betrag errechnen?
2. Die Geringfügigkeitsgrenze des Bundes sieht ja vom Erheben einer Einfuhrsteuer bei MwStsätzen unter CHF 5.- ab, darüber wird irgendwie eine pauschale von CHF 18.- verlangt? Klingt irgendwie komisch und ist ein bisschen viel meine ich... Vorallem ärgerlich da die Cherry G80-3000 n bisschen über CHF 5.- MwSt kosten (Schweizer MwSt-Satz).

Sorry, dass ich euch so viele Löcher in den Bauch frage, nur bin ich halt noch jung und weiss halt nix  Da kann ich die Hilfe von den erfahrenen Forenusern immer gebrauchen.

Chrigi


----------



## BMASTER (28. Juni 2011)

Also das mit den 2. Mehrwertsteuern check ich nun auch nicht, aber ich bin mir in Punkt 1 ziemlich sicher, dass du niemals etwas selbst errechnen musst. ABER bei einer Lieferung über die Grenze, die 60.- oder teurer ist, musst du ja noch den Zoll bezahlen, weiss jetzt nicht wieviel das genau wird. 

Wie schon erwähnt, ich bin mir bei meinen Aussagen nicht 100% sicher, deshalb würde ich einfach mal den Händler selbst kontaktieren, der SOLLTE es eigentlich wissen.


----------



## lol2k (28. Juni 2011)

Nabend!

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgewühlt, aber wer noch auf der Suche nach einer mechanischen und schlichten Tastatur ist, dem kann ich die Raptor K1 empfehlen, die in Zusammenarbeit mit Raptor-Gaming und Cherry entstanden ist. Bin seit 9 Monaten glücklicher Besitzer und möchte sie nicht mehr hergeben! Zwar fehlt mir die Beleuchtung der Tasten wie bei der guten alten G15 von Logitech, aber dafür ist die Verarbeitungsqualität um welten besser - ganz abgesehen vom Anschlag!


----------



## s|n|s (29. Juni 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgewühlt, aber wer noch auf der Suche nach einer mechanischen und schlichten Tastatur ist, dem kann ich die Raptor K1 empfehlen, die in Zusammenarbeit mit Raptor-Gaming und Cherry entstanden ist. Bin seit 9 Monaten glücklicher Besitzer und möchte sie nicht mehr hergeben! Zwar fehlt mir die Beleuchtung der Tasten wie bei der guten alten G15 von Logitech, aber dafür ist die Verarbeitungsqualität um welten besser - ganz abgesehen vom Anschlag!


 
Das Layout ist klasse.
Sind da schwarze MX drin?


----------



## BroBlem (29. Juni 2011)

sieht so aus:
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?7475-Raptor-K1-Cherry-MX-Blacks-or-Browns-!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Chrigi26 schrieb:


> ...wenn ich mir jetzt 3 Tastaturen bestelle...


 Pfiffig  So kann man es auch machen, eben die beiden Tastenbretter, welche nicht zusagen, gleich wieder zurück zum Händler/Amazon.de. Über Dein Amazon-Konto kannst Du die Rücksendung wegen "Fehlkauf" einleiten, zumindest bei deutschen Bestellern werden bei einer Rechnungssumme von über 40,- Euro gemäß Fernabsatzgesetz die Rücksende-Portokosten vom Händler getragen. Klappt bei Amazon prima. Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Spinal (29. Juni 2011)

Die Raptor K1 ist im Prinzip eine Cherry G80-1800
Cherry - G80-1800

Sie steht auch auf der offiziellen Cherry Seite drauf:
Cherry - Übersicht Gaming

Ist die Frage, ob die G80-1800 auch die 30% gekürzten Anschlag hat. Und natürlich fehlen einige Features, ich denke zb. das USB Hub und N-Key Rollover.
Ich meine, die ersten Raptor K1 hatten sogar Double Shots Tasten, aber die Jetzigen sind wohl bedruckt oder gelasert.

Also ich denke, gerade wegen des Layouts lohnt es sich auch mal bei Cherry vorbei zu surfen. Ich möchte mir zb. einen Medien PC fürs Wohnzimmer basteln, da wäre sowas, nur ohne Kabel optimal: Cherry - TouchBoard G80-11900

bye
Spinal


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

@*pc boy*:
Was meinst? Nett gemeint von *Spinal*, aber ich find' die angeführten Tastenbretter klobig und häßlich  Dann doch lieber eine Mionix Zibal 60 - Iluminated Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Mionix oder eben eine -asketische- FILCO


----------



## copi (29. Juni 2011)

filco ftw!!
meine tenkeyless mit reds ist beim zoll in .de nach nur knapp 2 wochen per ems EXPRESS (!) angekommen...
...und nach der üblichen zoll abzocke ("nur" die 19% mwst, auf tastaturen gibt es immerhin keinen gesonderten einfuhrzoll)
sollte sie in einer weiteren woche bei mir sein 

also nach DEM quatsch muss das teil der hammer sein sons gehts gleich wieder zu ebay oder dem höchstbietenden hier


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Juni 2011)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, ob die G80-1800 auch die 30% gekürzten Anschlag hat. Und natürlich fehlen einige Features, ich denke zb. das USB Hub und N-Key Rollover.
> Ich meine, die ersten Raptor K1 hatten sogar Double Shots Tasten, aber die Jetzigen sind wohl bedruckt oder gelasert.


 
Die alte K1 hatte Doubleshots. Die neueren sind nur gelasert. Aber die Tastatur lohnt sich nicht wirklich. N-Key Rollover hat die nicht. 6 Tasten sind das maximum. Der USB Hub bringt auch nicht wirklich was. In der Tastatur ist auch keine Metallplatte drin. Wenn man fester die Tasten betätigt biegt sich die Platine durch.


----------



## Spinal (30. Juni 2011)

Ja, ist ja "toll". Fast schon schade um die Double Shots. Der USB Hub ist 1.1 und wenn man wegen NKEY Rollover über PS2 anschließt nicht nutzbar soweit ich weiß.
Da lobe ich mir die Meka G1, die hat 2 USB Anschlüsse, so dass man sie trotz PS2 Adapter als USB Hub nutzen kann.
Aber jede Tastatur hat ihre Für und Wider, ist halt immer die Frage, was einem wichtig ist.
Aber ich denke, wer sich für um die 100 Euro eine Tastatur holt und in dem Bereich befinden wir uns ja im Schnitt, wird halt einen hohen Anspruch an allem haben.

bye
Spinal


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

*Spinal:*


> Da lobe ich mir die Meka G1, die hat 2 USB Anschlüsse, so dass man sie trotz PS2 Adapter als USB Hub nutzen kann.


Ich bitte um Nachsicht meiner technischen Unkenntnis, aber: Wie kann eine Tastatur, welche am PS/2-Port angeschlossen ist, einen funktionierenden USB-Hub haben?


> Aber jede Tastatur hat ihre Für und Wider, ist halt immer die Frage, was einem wichtig ist.


Genau 
*copi:*


> filco ftw!!


Schlussfolgerung aus dem Vorgenannten


----------



## copi (30. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> *Spinal:*
> Ich bitte um Nachsicht meiner technischen Unkenntnis, aber: Wie kann eine Tastatur, welche am PS/2-Port angeschlossen ist, einen funktionierenden USB-Hub haben?



hehe schön formuliert, das funzt weil...hm...ok, hab die kleine meka hier und es mir grad engeschaut...
..es kann bei der jedenfalls nicht funktionieren, vllt hat die grosse 2 usb kabel, eins für die tastatur selber und
eins für den hub?
die kleine hier hat jeenfalls nur ein kabel, das hub kann dann an ps2 nicht funktionieren.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

@*copi*: Aha! Nach meinem technischen Verständnis kann ein USB-Hub nur funktionieren, wenn dieser auch an einem USB-Port angeschlossen ist. PS/2 gab es schon, da war an USB noch nicht zu denken. Folglich haben meines Erachtens PS/2 bzw. USB jeweils verschiedene (Übertragungs-)Protokolle.


----------



## Fleshless91 (30. Juni 2011)

Die Meka G1 hat 2 Usb-Kabel. 1 für den Usb-Hub und eines für die Tastatur selbst welche man dann auch mit PS2-Adapter verwenden kann und N-Key Rollover genießen kann. 

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

*@Fleshless91:* Danke für die Info! Hab's mir schon gedacht.


----------



## Spinal (30. Juni 2011)

Ahso, hab falsches Wort verwendet, ich meinte nicht 2 USB Anschlüsse (was sie auch hat) sondern wie Fleshless schon schrieb, 2 USB Kabel 

bye
Spinal


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

Schon klar, habe Dich schon richtig verstanden, das Tastenbrett wird mit zwei USB-Kabeln an den Rechenknecht angeschlossen. Das Tastenbrett verfügt über einen USB-Hub mit zwei Anschlüssen.
Ein USB-Kabel kann via PS/2-Adapter an den Rechner angeschlossen werden, um Vorzüge wie "N-Key Rollover" nutzen zu können.
Wer hätte gedacht, dass der gute, alte PS/2-Port noch mal so'n Revival erleben wird


----------



## copi (1. Juli 2011)

juhuu, da isse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wer hätte gedacht, dass der gute, alte PS/2-Port noch mal so'n Revival erleben wird


 Ja. Ist halt die einfachste Möglichkeit N-Key Rollover zu bekommen. Die Noppoo Choc Mini kann das zwar auch über USB, aber da steckt dann ein extra Chip drin damit die Tastatur das kann. Frage mich warum das nicht alle Hersteller machen. So teuer kann der einzelne Chip nicht sein und das wäre dann ein dickes Plus auf der Feature Liste.


----------



## Fleshless91 (2. Juli 2011)

Warum ein dickes plus? Is mir doch wurscht was hinten am pc dransteckt ^^


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Juli 2011)

Fleshless91 schrieb:


> Warum ein dickes plus? Is mir doch wurscht was hinten am pc dransteckt ^^


 

Weil die Noppoo Choc Mini die einzige Tastatur ist die das kann. Jede andere mechanische Tastatur wird dafür über PS/2 angeschlossen. Wenn der Chip in jeder verbaut wäre, dann wäre das ein Plus auf der Feature Liste der Hersteller.


----------



## Fleshless91 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub du hast mich missverstanden. 
Ich weiss nur nicht in wie fern das ein Vorteil sein soll dass man es über Usb statt mit adapter anschließen kann. 

Mfg Fleahless


----------



## Spinal (2. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht hat nicht jedes Mainboard einen PS2 Anschluss? Ausserdem ist diese Adaptergeschichte nicht immer gut, weil der Stecker recht lang ist. Zudem ist der PS2 Anschluss immer hinten, auf einer Lan Party will man die Tastatur aber vielleicht am Fron USB anschließen. Das fällt mir gerade so spontan ein, finde das schon einen Vorteil es über USb zu haben, wenn man es denn braucht.

bye
Spinal


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Juli 2011)

Spinal schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat nicht jedes Mainboard einen PS2 Anschluss? Ausserdem ist diese Adaptergeschichte nicht immer gut, weil der Stecker recht lang ist. Zudem ist der PS2 Anschluss immer hinten, auf einer Lan Party will man die Tastatur aber vielleicht am Fron USB anschließen. Das fällt mir gerade so spontan ein, finde das schon einen Vorteil es über USb zu haben, wenn man es denn braucht.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Richtig. Auf einer LAN kommt sonst so ein Spaßvogel auf die Idee dir die Strippe von der Tastatur zu ziehen während des Matches.  Das mit den Mainboards ist ebenfalls so eine Sache. Ich selber mag auch keinen Adapter auf PS/2. Erstens steht der wirklich verdammt weit raus und wenn das Kabel länger ist zieht das Gewicht den Adapter runter. Biegt sich dann so schön durch.


----------



## Hydroxid (2. Juli 2011)

Joa kenn ich


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Juli 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ich selber mag auch keinen Adapter auf PS/2. Erstens steht der wirklich verdammt weit raus und wenn das Kabel länger ist zieht das Gewicht den Adapter runter. Biegt sich dann so schön durch.


 Jap, ist nicht _das_ Nonplusultra, aber ein Kompromiss, mit dem man leben kann. Und _sooo_ dolle hängt's nun auch nicht durch, gegebenenfalls einfach hinten am Gehäuse eine selbstklebende Kabelklemme ranpappen...


----------



## BMASTER (5. Juli 2011)

So, nun habe ich meine Steelseries 6Gv2 bekommen und schreibe natürlich auch, diesen kleinen Bericht^^

Mal angefangen beim Layout, ich habe das US-Layout von dieser Tastatur, hierbei stört mich halt nur die verkehrten Shifttasten, also lang links und kurz rechts. Diesen Kompromiss bin ich allerdings eingegangen, da ich das deutsche Layout nicht so schnell bekommen hätte. Da ich mehrheitlich Shooter spiele, habe ich mich für solche Tasten entschieden, das Layout allerdings macht mir hier einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Da ich nie mit Standardsteuerung zocke, musste ich von wasd zu rdfg wechseln, damit ich im CoD mich noch hinlegen konnte. Diese Umstellung war sehr merkwürdig und brauchte einige Zeit. Doch nun sollte ich einigermassen damit klar kommen. Ausserdem ist diese Tastatur NUR zum schauen wie mir diese Blacks gefallen, die eigentliche Tastatur wäre dann die Mionix Zibal 60. 
Zum Anschlag, mir gefällt dieser gleichmässig, knackige Druck den man aufwenden muss um die Tasten zu betätigen. Ich werde aber allerdings das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich schon einmal auf Blacks gearbeitet habe, da sie mir sehr vertraut vorkommen. 
Die Ausstattung ist hier ziemlich nüchtern, weder Beleuchtung, eigenständige Mediatasten noch Handballenauflage, was ich eigentlich alles nicht wirklich brauche, aber NICE TO HAVE finde. 
Im grossen und ganzen, eine tolle Tastatur, die ich zwar noch relativ laut finde wenn ich schreibe, aber ich hämmere auch ziemlich auf den Tasten rum^^
Diese mechanischen Tasten mag ich wirklich sehr, hatte auch nicht wirklich Probleme mich damit recht zufinden, da sie mir offenbar gar nicht so fremd sind. 

Naja, mehr fällt mir zurzeit nicht ein. Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, stellt sie einfach im Forum.


----------



## copi (5. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Brett und viel spass noch damit, wirste haben!
da du nicht mit wasd spielst, wird sich dir der eigentliche Vorteil der vertauschten shift tasten leider nicht erschließen...
Ich zocke schon ne Weile mit us layout und liebe es mittlerweile,
weil ich mit shift renne und den kleinen finger so viel besser auf der taste liegen lassen kann.


----------



## BMASTER (5. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich spiele ich ja mit wasd, nur eben bei cod nicht, weil ich  sprinte normalerweise auf shift, ducke mich auf ctrl und lege mich auf  den pfeilen neben der linken shift-taste. Nun weiss ich nicht was du  meinst, na klar hätte ich eigentlich kein Problem, doch wegen dieser  tastenanordnung muss ich mich um 2 verschieben und kann deshalb shift  nicht mehr brauchen. Heisst für mich, Liegen entweder auf eine andere  Taste setzen, nur wo? oder mich daran vorerst gewöhnen. 
Wäre toll wenn du mir erläutern würdest wie du es machst


----------



## copi (6. Juli 2011)

Also ich spiele mit wasd cluster, lshift ist rennen, ctrl links ist hinlegen, c ist ducken, space springen. Ich glaub das ist so ziemlich default, aber so isses optimal für mich.

Kannstes ja mal probieren, wird bei deiner Belegung aber bestimmt ne ganz schöne Umstellung.


----------



## BMASTER (6. Juli 2011)

Jo eben, damit komm ich nicht klar. Schaut immer lustig aus auf dem Bildschirm, wenn ich auf fremden Tastaturen spiele, die Default haben^^
Wie siehts mit deiner roten Filco aus? Was kannst du darüber sagen?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

BMASTER schrieb:


> ...roten Filco...


 
*Rote* Filco, welche *rote* Filco?


----------



## BMASTER (6. Juli 2011)

copi's Filco mit roten Cherry MX-Tasten, mich interessierts halt was er dazu sagen kann und ob er auch zufrieden damit ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

Ups, jetzt fällt's mir wie Kalk vom Kopp  Ich werd' _alt_... Jupp, soll sich *copi* mal äußern!
Was sich mir nicht ganz erschlossen hat ist, warum man bei 'nem Tastenbrett mit US-Layout nicht vernünftig die WASD-Tastenkombo nutzen kann...


----------



## BMASTER (6. Juli 2011)

naja, wenn man auf shift rennt, lctrl duckt und normalerweise auf den eckklammer zwischen der linken shift taste und der y taste sich hinlegen will, fehlt diese genannte Taste. Diese drei Tasten betätige ich alle mit dem kleinen Finger, von daher ist es mir sehr unangenehm, den Finger unter die Hand zu quetschen um y zu drücken. Falls es dir nachwievor, nicht klar ist, werde ich dir mal einige Bilder zeigen um es zu verdeutlichen^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

BMASTER schrieb:


> Falls es dir nachwievor, nicht klar ist, werde ich dir mal einige Bilder zeigen um es zu verdeutlichen^^


 Bitte, gerne! Bin gespannt, aber bitte _keine_ Finger verknoten  Mein mangelndes Verständnis liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich nicht _der_ Shooter-Spieler bin, zuletzt hatte ich mich mit *Bulletstorm* vergnügt. Da braucht's nicht _sooo_ viele Tasten


----------



## copi (6. Juli 2011)

so also die reds sind der hammer, die werd ich nimmer hergeben, kann nur hoffen dass noch mehr aufsteigen auf
den roten zug, damit die hersteller reagieren
super geil, allerdings wirklich schwer, mit wurstfingern zu tippen, man muss nur ans auslösen der taste denken
und schon steht der buchstabe da.

für fps unschlagbar, hab sie jetz alle durch ausser blue weil die auf jeden fall ausscheiden für mich, und keine kommt ran.
browns gehen aber genauso leicht muss man dazu sagen, aber die haben noch nen kleinen zwischenwiderstand.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

@*copi*: Danke für Deine Beschreibung zu den *roten* Cherry-Switches und das Foto  Hmmm, sieht ja _genauso_ aus wie die meinigen Tastenbretter- ach ja ich habe _auch_ die gleichen Filco's, einmal mit *Brownies* und einmal mit *Blues*  Wenn die *Reds* mit den *Brownies* vergleichbar sind, aber der -taktile- Widerstand hier nicht gegeben ist, denke ich mal, dass _mir_ die Reds dann _zu_ leichtgängig wären. Jedenfalls bin ich mit den *Brownies* sehr zufrieden. Dieses Tastenbrett habe ich im Büro und hämmer' den (Werk-)Tag über fleißig darauf ein. So auch jetzt  Die Schnelligkeit in Sachen Aulösung kann ich verstehen. Gerade in der Eingewöhnungsphase mit den *Brownies* kam es öfters mal zu DDooppeellaauussllöössuunnggeenn  Man gewöhnt sich aber recht schnell daran. Nunmehr schätze ich die Präzision _und_ Auslösegeschwindigkeit der *Brownies* im "harten" Büroalltag  Das taktile "Click" der *Blues* finde ich für präzise Manöver beim zocken optimal, zudem ich den "Clicky Sound" klasse finde!
Gibt es die *roten* Caps auch in *grün*?


----------



## copi (6. Juli 2011)

hehe gibtz die roten auch in grün *g*, ja bei den 2 lustigen 3 
man kann sich so ziemlich alle farben und formen sowie prägetechniken im netz besorgen, von diatec gibts bisher keine grünen.
die roten sind bis jetzt auch nur bei den limitierten red switch boards dabei, sind aber auf der website schon gelistet zu einzelnen verkauf.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

copi schrieb:


> ...man kann sich so ziemlich alle farben und formen sowie prägetechniken im netz besorgen...


 Und wo finden sich die Bezugsquellen für die FILCO passende Caps...? Jaja, im WeltWeitenWurstsalat  Her' mit dem Webadressen, aber _zacki-zacki_


----------



## copi (6. Juli 2011)

emmm.... *überfragtsei*
bist du auch bei hardwareluxx geregged? da gibtz nen ellenlangen fred über mechas, mit haufenweise
adressen und fotos von deren produkten, aber die recherche überlass ich dir,
ich modde ersmal nix 

[Sammelthread] Mechanische Tastaturen und andere Sonderwünsche - Seite 75 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

Hey *copi*, jetzt bloß nicht schwächeln!  Danke für den Tipp  Werde mich mal bei Hardwareluxx einhacken und dann weitersehen. Es müssten schon _wirklich_ die _passenden_ Caps für die gute FILCO sein.


----------



## BMASTER (8. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute, habe ja seit 3 Tagen eine Steelseries 6Gv2, in 2-3 Wochen kommt dann die Mionix Zibal 60, auch eine Black, an meinen Rechenknecht.  Damit kann ich dann einen direkten Vergleich zwischen diesen beiden Blacks machen. Mal sehen welche besser abschneidet.  Dann zur eigentlichen Frage, ich will auch noch die Blues und Browns testen, welche Tastas könnt ihr empfehlen? Beleuchtet muss sie nicht sein, wär aber super wenn doch, DE-Layout braucht sie auch nicht US tuts auch, einzige Bedingung sie sollte Pfeil-Tasten sowie Numblock haben.  Und ich möchte bloss nicht die Razer empfohlen bekommen  Thx im voraus


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. Juli 2011)

BMASTER schrieb:


> ...ich will auch noch die Blues und Browns testen, welche Tastas könnt ihr empfehlen? Beleuchtet muss sie nicht sein, wär aber super wenn doch, DE-Layout braucht sie auch nicht US tuts auch, einzige Bedingung sie sollte Pfeil-Tasten sowie Numblock haben.  Und ich möchte bloss nicht die Razer empfohlen bekommen  Thx im voraus


 Immer wieder gerne mein Tipp: FILCO  Gibt es in den Ausführungen *Blue*, *Brown*, *Black*, *Red*, mit deutschen _und_ amerikanischen Layout. Aus eigener, guter Erfahrung empfehle ich die Handballenauflage "*FILCO Leather Wristrest for Standart Keyboards*" 
Hier die Weblinks:
Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_search.asp
bzw.
The Keyboard Company's FKBPR/B - Filco Leather Wristrest for Standard Keyboards


----------



## BMASTER (12. Juli 2011)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand ausser mir, den Link zu einem anderen Forum genutzt, den Copi netter Weise mit uns teilen wollte?
Ist echt ein super Thread , sollte sich jeder hier mal durchlesen der es noch nicht gemacht hat. Man findet sehr nützliche Infos und Links zu anderen Seiten, wie etwa das TryBoard das ins Leben gerufen wurde.
Hier: [Sammelthread] Mechanische Tastaturen und andere Sonderwünsche - Forum de Luxx 
Schaut rein und geniesst


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juli 2011)

Was sind eigentlich die roten Switches?


----------



## copi (13. Juli 2011)

Extrem leichtgängige black switches


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juli 2011)

Scheint es aber nur in Asien zu geben. Warum gibt es die nicht in Europa?
Mit welchem Programm kann man nachschauen wie viele Tasten gliechzeitig aktivieren kann?


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Hmm Mechanische sind selten, ich glaub DasKeyboard ist mechanisch, oder ?


----------



## BMASTER (13. Juli 2011)

@turbo94740
http://www.microsoft.com/appliedsciences/content/projects/MultiKeyDisplay.aspx nicht perfekt, aber es reicht ja.

@biohaufen
jo, DasKeyboard ist mechanisch


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Juli 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Hmm Mechanische sind selten...


 Wie definierst Du "selten"? Die mechanischen Tastaturen erleben, sehr zu Freude immer mehr Anwender, geradezu eine Renaissance


----------



## copi (13. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Scheint es aber nur in Asien zu geben. Warum gibt es die nicht in Europa?
> Mit welchem Programm kann man nachschauen wie viele Tasten gliechzeitig aktivieren kann?


 
Mitm Editor oder Word, einfach mal tippen und schaun, was passiert...


----------



## danomat (13. Juli 2011)

Is der Te eigentlich noch hier?

Ps: mionix zibal 60 ab morgen lieferbar. Und qpad mk 80 is auf eigener hp auch schon lieferbar. Dazu gibt's schon ne review auf tomshardware. Ich hoff meine zibal kommt die Woche. 

Edit: meine natürlich die zibal. Die qpad hab ich nicht bestellt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Juli 2011)

> Ich hoff meine qpad kommt die Woche


Wenn's gute Stück da ist, schreib' _hier_ mal was dazu!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Scheint es aber nur in Asien zu geben. Warum gibt es die nicht in Europa?



Sind wohl schlecht angekommen. Vielleicht ein Mangel an Extremgamern auf der Suche nach ultraempfindlichen Tasten - oder eine Frage der Anatomie. Ich persönlich würde z.B. nie eine Tastatur kaufen, deren Widerstand so gering ist, dass das bereits ein Teil des Gewichtes der Finger zum durchdrücken reicht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juli 2011)

...eben _deswegen_ Cherry *Brownies* oder *Blues* - Switches  O.K., auch die *Blacks*...


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juli 2011)

Am liebsten hätte ich alle Arten von Switches hier. Hab halt nur zu wenig Geld.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juli 2011)

Dito


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2011)

Soll mal ein Hersteller ein Zusatzkeypad mit 6 Tasten bringen für 10 €. Alle anders bestückt, kann man austesten - und danach für Zusatzfunktionen nutzen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juli 2011)

@ruyven: Welchem Tastenbrett-Hersteller "verkaufst" Du Deine geniale Idee? Von meiner Seite aus schlage ich FILCO vor  Razer würde es nur _wieder_ versaubeuteln...  Logitech <-> mechanische Tastenbretter  Hmmm...


----------



## copi (21. Juli 2011)

Fa. Copisen & Co hat bereits den Daumen drauf und den lötkolben angeheizt 

Ne super Idee hatte ich da, mann mann


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juli 2011)

copi schrieb:


> Fa. Copisen & Co hat bereits den Daumen drauf und den lötkolben angeheizt


 Hast Du mal 'nen Weblink zu der Bastelscheune?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> @ruyven: Welchem Tastenbrett-Hersteller "verkaufst" Du Deine geniale Idee? Von meiner Seite aus schlage ich FILCO vor  Razer würde es nur _wieder_ versaubeuteln...  Logitech <-> mechanische Tastenbretter  Hmmm...



Also am liebsten wäre mir ja Cherry, da würde ich dann als Gegenleistung die Fertigung einer Cymotion Xpert Black Twin Solar verlangen 



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hast Du mal 'nen Weblink zu der Bastelscheune?


 
Die Ähnlichkeit mit seinem Nickname ist verblüffend...


----------



## copi (21. Juli 2011)

hehe ja war auch nurn gag, aber es gibt ein testpad das auf weltournee ist, kennt ihr das?
geekhack.org organisiert das, ist im prinzip genau das, was ihr wollt, ein pad mit allen switches, 
das von user zu user um die welt geschickt wird, damit jeder mal testen kann.

man muss sich in die adressliste auf der seite eintragen, müsst ihr ien bisschen recherche machen bei geekhack, bin mal wieder zu faul 

€: habs direkt gefunden, hier der link: http://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=780

€ 2 (von den machern von: €  ): kann nich mal irgendwer das tastERtur im topic berichtigen?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Ähnlichkeit mit seinem Nickname ist verblüffend...


Ist mir doch klar, deswegen auch der


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juli 2011)

Der Name klingt nicht sehr positiv Cherry MX Ghetto Reds (Blacks with the spring of Browns/Blues).
Was sind die Grünen.
Weiß einer ob es die Cherry MX Ghetto Reds in Deutschland gibt? Oder soll ich Cherry eine Mail schreiben?
PS: Es ist unlogisch das Razer bei der BLACK Widow BLUE Switches verbaut.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob es die Cherry MX Ghetto Reds in Deutschland gibt? Oder soll ich Cherry eine Mail schreiben?
> PS: Es ist unlogisch das Razer bei der BLACK Widow BLUE Switches verbaut.


 
Hat ja nicht Razer verbaut sondern Ione. Da heißt die Tastatur nur Scorpius. Razer hat die nur eingekauft, etwas abgeändert, ihr Label drauf geklatscht und den Preis um grob geschätzte 60 Euro angehoben.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juli 2011)

Trozdem hat Razer sie Black Widow genannt. Hätte sie lieber Blue Devil nennen soll oder eben Blacks verbauen.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Trozdem hat Razer sie Black Widow genannt. Hätte sie lieber Blue Devil nennen soll oder eben Blacks verbauen.


 

Wie gesagt. Razer baut die nicht selber. Die kaufen die fertigen Tastaturen ein. Auch wenn die gerne in der Werbung was von Eigenentwicklung faseln. Aber Blue Devil geht ja nicht. Ist ja keine Schlange oder Spinne.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juli 2011)

Schon verstanden. Nur den Namen hat Razer selbst bestimmt. Bleibt trozdem unlogisch!


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Schon verstanden. Nur den Namen hat Razer selbst bestimmt. Bleibt trozdem unlogisch!


 
Logik gibt es bei Razer nicht. Wenn die logisch denken würden, dann wären die schon längst von den Phillips Sensoren bei den Mäusen weg und würden was anständiges verbauen lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juli 2011)

Jeden falls werde ich Razer in Zukunft meiden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Jeden falls werde ich Razer in Zukunft meiden.


 Nach den ganzen Werbelügen seitens Razer und den in der Praxis sich immer wieder zeigenden Produktmängeln ganz klares 100% sign !
Nicht "Bye, bye Hollywood Hills (forever)", sondern "Bye, bye Razer Hardware FOREVER!"


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juli 2011)

Meine Kone + schlägt sich besser als die BW.

Weiß einer was zu den Ghetto Reds oder hat intresse an einer Tastaur mit diesen Switches?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Weiß einer was zu den Ghetto Reds oder hat intresse an einer Tastaur mit diesen Switches?


 _Interesse_ schon, warum fragst Du?


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juli 2011)

Weil ich selber eine möchte. Da es die aber scheinbar nicht in DE gibt, wollte deswegen mal Cherry anschreiben. Wenns es richtige sind und kein Mod.
Das sind nämlich Blacks with the spring of Browns/Blues, also nicht Copis Red Switches!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Weil ich selber eine möchte. Da es die aber scheinbar nicht in DE gibt, wollte deswegen mal Cherry anschreiben.
> Das sind nämlich Blacks with the spring of Browns/Blues, also nicht Copis Red Switches!


  Jup, mach mal, auch mit _freundlichsten_ Grüßen vom Brennmeister


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juli 2011)

Dachte mir wenn mehr eine wollen wird es einfacher. Werde erstmal weiter suchen was ich dazu finde.


----------



## copi (25. Juli 2011)

Sind das wirklich offizielle von Cherry vertriebene switches?
Ghetto reds klingt irgendwie nach mod...


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Juli 2011)

Das ist ganz klar ein Mod offiziell von Cherry gibt's die nicht. Setzt  sich wie folgt zusammen: Brown or Blue spring + Black stem = Very close,  if not identical, to a Red switch. (Nickname: 'Ghetto Red'). Dazu muss  man jeden einzelnen switch zerlegen... ziemlich aufwendig! Hat sich daraus entwickelt das Tastaturen mit Red Switch's ziemlich rar und teuer sind.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juli 2011)

Das war mir unbekannt. Schade das es dann nichts wird.
Siehe auch hier: Default:Cherry switches and boards - geekhack forums


----------



## BMASTER (26. Juli 2011)

@copi
du hast doch ne filco mit roten switches oder? Wie sieht es inzwischen aus, wie findest du sie, jetzt nach einer Weile? Sollte meine noch diese Woche bekommen^^


----------



## copi (26. Juli 2011)

ich trau mich das kaum zu sagen, aber ich bin seit 3 tagen wieder bei den blacks gelandet.
vielleicht hab ich den reds nicht genug zeit gegeben aber ich vertipp mich SO oft,
und hab auch den eindruck dass ich mich beim shooten zu oft verdaddel, ich weisses nich.

also verdammt schnell sindse, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendein switch NOCH schneller auslöst als die reds.
um die vernünftig nutzen zu können, muss man aber schon ein virtuose am brett sein, und das bin ich leider noch ned.


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Juli 2011)

Die Roten sind schon sehr speziell, würde ich niemanden so empfehlen, die liebt man oder hasst sie!


----------



## copi (26. Juli 2011)

Hab ich mich noch nicht zu einem endgültigen Gefühl durch gerungen...


----------



## BMASTER (26. Juli 2011)

Hätte ich mir jetzt nicht selbst schon eine gekauft, wüsstest du ja, wo du sie verkaufen könntest. Leider habe ich schon eine bei qtan bestellt und ein blankes weisses keycaps-set dazu, sieht dann so aus (ohne den roten) http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5231/5881923051_10b302b88a_z.jpg


----------



## copi (26. Juli 2011)

mmm...lecker!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Juli 2011)

BMASTER schrieb:


> ...sieht dann so aus (ohne den roten) http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5231/5881923051_10b302b88a_z.jpg


 Krass 
Irgendwie -hm- gewöhnungsbedürftig -hm- sehr _speziell_...
Wo kriegt man noch die FILCO mit den Cherry *Red's* her?! Ich möchte mich selber nicht als "Virtuose" an der 104'er Klaviatur bezeichnen. Nun, ich schreibe aber recht schnell 10-Finger-"blind". Die wohl recht schnelle Auslösegeschwindigkeit ist interessant. Bisher favorisiere ich die Cherry *Brownies*...


----------



## BMASTER (27. Juli 2011)

The Keyboard Company's FKBN104MR/EB2 - Filco Majestouch-2 NKR 104 ASCII with Red Switch, USA
wenns nicht unbedingt deutsches Layout sein muss
oder aber auch bei qtan mal nachfragen qtan5370 | eBay
habe meine bei ihm über eine Forumauktion für insgesamt (Tasta + Keycaps) 292$ ersteigert


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Juli 2011)

Ah, danke! Will ja nicht quengelig sein, aber nööö, US-Layout muss nicht sein  Mit DE-Layout wär's eine Versuchung wert...mal schau'n, was noch kommt.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juli 2011)

Diese hier soll es auch mit Reds geben: [Sammelthread] CM Storm Trigger - mech. Keyboard - Forum de Luxx!


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Diese hier soll es auch mit Reds geben: [Sammelthread] CM Storm Trigger - mech. Keyboard - Forum de Luxx!


 
Aber nicht zum Start. Da wird es erstmal nur eine Switchart geben. Die wollen erstmal gucken wie sich das Brett verkauft.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Diese hier soll es auch mit Reds geben: [Sammelthread] CM Storm Trigger - mech. Keyboard - Forum de Luxx!


 gh0st76: 





> Aber nicht zum Start. Da wird es erstmal nur eine Switchart geben. Die wollen erstmal gucken wie sich das Brett verkauft.


Also erstens das und zweitens CM Storm Trigger  Och nööö. Ich bleib wenn denn, dann bei FILCO  Mehr brauch' ich nicht


----------

